# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 27 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين صحيفة الصدي

المريخ يتدرب باستاد الخرطوم صباح اليوم ويغادر الي مدني غدا....
ابراهومة:لم اسافر الي نيالا بقرار من الجهاز الفني وشمس الفلاح لم يتضمن معي....
اتحاد الكرة يحدد موعد نهائي الكآس ويمنح الأولوية لمدني.... والهلال ينازل الاكسبريس....
عبدالتام: لا ادري من هو الذي اطلق لقب خبير علي درمة....
المريخ يتدرب صباحا باستاد الخرطوم وجبرة يعلن القائمة عقب المران...
مجلس المريخ يعد نموذج عقد جديد للاعبين ويطالب الالتزام باللوائح والموسسية..
احمد السيد: لم نضمن المركز الثاني حتي لو كسبنا الاهلي...
فوزي المرضي:المدرب الاجنبي الخيار الافضل لبناء فريق البطولات للهلال....

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

الهدايا التحكيمية تهدد الاكسبريس امام المدعوم اليوم.....
والي شمال دارفور يدعم ويحفز المريخ... ودالريخ : شكرا للوالي عبدالواحد دعمه للرياضة بالولاية.....
وضعته الاقدار في اسوا الأحوال.. فوزي(الاسد) بين تنفيذ تعليمات الكاردينال والخوف من جماهير الهلال....
المريخ يطوي ملف مباراة البحير.... يتدرب بالخرطوم صباح اليوم وانطلاق العمل في صيانة الإنارة...
الحكم تحامل علي المريخ.... شباب المريخ والنسور يتعادلان في ختام الدورة الأولى .....
الاهلي شندي يهزم الامل برباعية...
مريخان بكوستي والهلال يستقبل الاكسبريس....
يفكرون في اختلاق الاعذار وبشة يغيب بحجة الاصابة..... تحركات الارباب تثير هلع لاعبي الهلال قبل جرلات الحسم....
عبدالصمد : الصيانك ستعيد الاضاءة لسيرتها الاولي ومطابقاتها لمواصفات الفيفا.....
بعد توقيع عقد الاعمار وتسديد المليار... تولان تضع خطة العمل وتنزل الميدان.... متابعك الرئيس ونائبه تعجل انجاز المهمة وقطاع المنشآت شد الهمة.......

 عناوين صحيفة الزاوية

اجتمع به قبل مباراة نيالا... وهنأه علي مستواه عقب الفوز....
الألماني أنتوني يعد اوكرا بالاستمرار في الموسم الجديد....
المريخ يغادر غدا للجزيرة... رمضان عجب يعود للمشاركة وسلامة موقف الاوغندي من الايقاف....
خوف في الهلال من تكرار هزيمة الفاشر امام الاكسبريس.... واعتداء جديد علي التحكيم بكوستي....
الفريق طارق:المباريات الثلاث تتطلب تعبئة خاصة...
تدريب وحيد والبعثة تغادر غدا لود مدني..
النيجيري كلتشي يقود الأهلي شندي للمركز الثالث بالممتاز....
الصيانة تهدد قيام مباراتي الاهلي شندي والهلال...
شركة تولان تشرع رسميا في صيانة اضاءة استاد المريخ...
تجهيز عقودات اللاعبين للموسم الجديد....
الطيران يؤخر حضور بعثة المريخ من نيالا..
لاعبو هلال الفاشر يحاولون الاعتداء علي الحكم بكوستي....


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 مجلس المريخ يعد نموذج عقد جديد للاعبين ويطالب الالتزام باللوائح والمؤسسية 
 
 

فرغ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر رئيس اللجنة القانونية بنادي المريخ من  مراجعة اللوائح ونظم العمل بنادي المريخ وتجهيزها لإصدارها في كتيب تكفل  بطباعته المهندس محمد الريح السنهوري عضو مجلس الإدارة  كما قرر المجلس  تعميم اللوائح ونظم العمل علي كل الأعضاء والعاملين بالنادي لتنظيم الأداء  والإلتزام بالمؤسسية، من جهة أخرى فقد تم إعداد نموذج عقد اللاعبين والذي  سيتم العمل به إعتبارا من نهاية الموسم الجاري، من جهته ناشد الفريق طارق  عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الإعلام والجماهير المريخية لمساندة  جهود المجلس والقطاع الرياضي في التعبئة والإعداد لمباراة الفريق أمام  النادي الأهلي مدني يوم الجمعة المقبل والتي يجب أداءها بمستوي رفيع لأنها  في مواجهة نادي كبير ومحترم وأمام جمهور الجزيرة العظيم والذواق للفن  الكروي. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتراجع عن معسكر مدني ويتدرب صباح الغد بالخرطوم 


 
 

تراجع المريخ عن  فكرة إقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير بمدني استعداداً لمواجهة  سيد الأتيام يوم  الجمعة المقبل ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز يبدأ  من يوم غدٍ  الثلاثاء حيث تقرر أن يغادر تغادر بعثة الفريق إلى مدني صباح  الأربعاء حيث  يؤدي مرانين بالجزيرة استعداداً للقاء الأهلي يوم الجمعة،  وكانت بعثة  الأحمر وصلت الخرطوم ظهر اليوم قادمة من نيالا بعد أن أدى  الفريق مباراته  أمام مريخ نيالا عصر أمس والتي كسبها بهدف ومنح الجهاز  الفني اللاعبين  راحة اليوم على أن يستأنف الفريق تحضيراته غداً الثلاثاء  ويتدرب صباحاً  على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم فيما ستغادر البعثة الحمراء لمدني  صباح الأربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة:
وقعنا في العديد من الأخطاء.. وكانت هناك العديد من السلبيات.. لكن حصدنا النقاط
وليد لاعب مميز في كل الوظائف.. ونجومية أوكراه لم تفاجئني




نيالا/ وليد الطاهر

 أدلى الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ بتصريحات مهمة للصحيفة وعبر عن بالغ  سعادته للأداء المميز والانتصار الذي حققه فريقه عصر أمس على فرسان البحير،  وأشار إلى أن هذا الانتصار منح المريخ دفعة قوية لينافس على الصدارة وفي  الوقت ذاته يؤمن المركز الثاني بصورة تامة، ووعد بأن يمضي الأحمر قدماً في  سكة الانتصارات حتى يحقق المزيد من النتائج المميزة والتي تقرب الفريق أكثر  من الصدارة، أو تجعله يجلس في المركز الثاني بفارق قليل عن المتصدر.

في البدء قال فاروق جبرة إن المباراة لم تكن سهلة على الإطلاق، لأن مريخ  نيالا فعل كل شيء من اجل تحقيق النصر، ولعب باصرار كبير من اجل تحقيق هذا  الهدف، بيد أن جبرة عاد وأشار إلى أنهم ومنذ وصولهم نيالا اكدوا أنهم هنا  من اجل شيء وحيد وهو تحقيق الفوز والحصول على نقاط المباراة كاملة، واثنى  جبرة على المجهود المقدر الذي بذله اللاعبون طوال زمن المباراة، لكنه عاد  وأشار إلى أن اداء الفرقة الحمراء لم يخل من الأخطاء ورافقته العديد من  السلبيات لافتا إلى أن الأحمر ورغم كل ذلك حقق المهم في المباراة وكسب  النقاط الثلاث، وتمنى جبرة أن تقدر الجماهير ظروف المريخ الذي يخوض مباريات  صعبة في ظروف بالغة التعقيد، لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر خاض لقاء الأمس بلاعبين  عادوا للمشاركة بعد فترة ابتعاد طويلة بعامل الإصابة والطبيعي الا يظهروا  بمستواهم الحقيقي، متمنياً أن تصبر الجماهير على جميع اللاعبين وان تدعمهم  معنوياً حتى تسهل مهمتهم داخل المستطيل الأخضر، ونوه جبرة لتغيير مراكز  اللعب لبعض اللاعبين مع اقحام عناصر جديدة ومن الطبيعي أن يغيب الانسجام  والتفاهم، لكن رغم كل ذلك في النهاية كان المريخ في الملعب وظفر بالنقاط  الثلاث، ونفى جبرة ان يكون سقف طموحاتهم البحث عن المركز الثاني، مشيراً  إلى أنهم مازالوا يستهدفون الصدارة وبالعدم يمكن أن يكتفي المريخ بتأمين  المركز الثاني.

إشادة بوليد بدر الدين

سجل فاروق جبرة إشادة كبرى بالنجم الموهوب وليد بدر الدين ذاكراً أنه لاعب  مميز وقادر على الأداء بصورة جيدة في جميع الوظائف، لأنه يجيد اللعب  بالقدمين اليمنى واليسرى، لذلك شارك في الطرف الأيسر وتألق، ثم عاد وشارك  في الطرف الأيمن وأدى بصورة طبيعية، ومضى: لكل مباراة ظروف معينة ولاعبين  معينين، وطلبت من وليد بدر الدين تنفيذ مهام بعينها ونجح فيها وقام  بالمطلوب على أكمل وجه.

أوكراه استحق النجومية

امتدح فاروق جبرة المستوى الرائع الذي قدمه الساحر الغاني أوكراه مشيراً  إلى أنه من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يقومون بدور كبير في نتائج الفريق، لأنه  لاعب صاحب قدرات فنية عالية وطاقة جبارة ويوظف قدراته لمصلحة المجموعة،  مبيناً أن اوكراه قدم مباراة مميزة للغاية وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من  الملعب، وحسم المباراة لمصلحة فريقه بتسجيله لهدف الفوز مبيناً أن حصول  أوكراه على جائزة رجل المباراة أمر طبيعي ومتوقع في ظل المستوى المميز الذي  ظل يقدمه اللاعب مع الأحمر في جميع المباريات التي خاضها مؤخراً، ونوه  جبرة إلى أنه خاض هذه المباراة بخطة معينة تفرض على اللاعبين العودة  الجماعية إلى المنطقة الخلفية لتأمينها عند فقدان الكرة، مع تمركز لاعب  وحيد في المقدمة الهجومية للاستفادة منه حال الارتداد السريع بالهجمة،  الأمر الذي جعل خط الدفاع لا يتعرض لضغط كبير في المباراة، واقر جبرة بحدوث  العديد من الأخطاء في المباراة الأمر الذي اتاح الفرصة لمريخ نيالا ليهدد  مرمى الأحمر بقوة.

بكري كان مميزا

قال فاروق جبرة إنه كلف بكري المدينة بمهام دفاعية تفرض عليه مطاردة  المدافعين ومنعهم من التقدم والاسهام في بناء الهجمة من الخلف بطريقة  صحيحة، وأضاف: بكري كان مميزاً ونفذ ما طلبته منه، وبذل مجهوداً كبيرا في  المباراة واسهم في استعادة الكرة أكثر من مرة، وعلق جبرة على مشاركة حماد  بكري وقال إنه كانت مفاجأة غير متوقعة للمتابعين، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن  حماد لم يخذله وكان في الموعد تماماً وقدم مباراة مميزة للغاية.

لعبنا في مواجهة منافس شرس

رأى جبرة أن مهمة فريقه في مباراة الأمس أمام مريخ نيالا لم تكن سهلة  مطلقاً لأن المريخ لعب في مواجهة منافس قوي وشرس، وكانت له دوافع كبيرة من  اجل الاستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور في تحقيق الفوز على الأحمر، وأضاف:  هذا الفريق مميز جداً في المباريات التي يقودها على أرضه لأنه يحظي بمناصرة  جماهيرية عريضة، لكن في النهاية كنا في الموعد وحققنا المطلوب وكسبنا  النقاط الثلاث، وحافظنا على الهدف المبكر حتى انتهاء اللقاء.

برنامج المرحلة المقبلة

شرح فاروق جبرة برنامج المرحلة المقبلة وقال إن المريخ سيعود اليوم إلى  الخرطوم وسيتوجه غدا مباشرة إلى مدينة ود مدني بعد اكتمال كل الترتيبات مع  رئيس القطاع الرياضي من اجل اقامة معسكر اعدادي هناك للتأقلم على أرضية  الملعب حتى يتمكن المريخ من تخطي عقبة أهلي مدني والمضي قدماً في سكة  الانتصارات حتى آخر مباراة للفريق في المنافسة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس:
سنواصل القتال حتى آخر ثانية في الممتاز.. وراحة العجب تنتهي اليوم

أشاد المستر علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي  بالأداء المميز والانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر عصر امس على فرسان البحير،  مؤكداً أن هذا الانتصار رسالة قوية إلى كل المنافسين، بأن المريخ لا يريد  أن يتوقف في حدود تأمين المركز الثاني، بل مازال يقاتل من أجل الظفر بلقب  الممتاز، مؤكداً أن الأحمر حتى وإن كانت حظوظه ضئيلة سيدافع عنها حتى آخر  ثانية في المنافسة، طالما أن هناك مباريات متبقية للهلال ومثلها للمريخ،  ونتائجها مفتوحة على كل الاحتمالات، وأضاف: سنمضي في رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب،  لأن المريخ لا يعرف الاستسلام مطلقاً وطالما أن الهلال تعثر أمام مريخ  الفاشر لا يوجد ما يمنع تعثره في متبقي المباريات، لذلك علينا أن نقوم بما  يلينا وأن نكسب جميع المباريات المتبقية لنا في المنافسة، ومن يدري قد يعود  المريخ من بعيد وان يحقق ما يراه الكثيرون مستحيلاً، وأثنى يس على العمل  الكبير الذي قام به الجهاز الفني بقيادة فاروق جبرة، لافتاً إلى أنه نجح في  الوصول باللاعبين إلى درجة ممتازة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، مما جعل  الأحمر يعود بقوة ويكسب اصعب مباراتين، متوقعاً أن يمضي المريخ قدماً في  سكة الانتصارات، وأن يحقق الفوز في المباراة المقبلة أمام أهلي مدني، ليكون  بذلك قد أنهى معركة المركز الثاني، وتفرغ للدفاع عن لقبه، متوقعاً أن تشهد  المباراة عودة رمضان عجب الذي تنتهي راحته اليوم، وبالتالي سيعود ويشارك  في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عطل فني يتسبب في تأخير وصول بعثة المريخ للخرطوم  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 عادت بعثة المريخ ظهر امس من نيالا و كانت عطل فني  قد تسبب في اقلاع الطائرة من مدينة نيالا و ذلك عقب اداءه لمباراته ضد مريخ  نيالا و التي كسبها المريخ بهدف نجمه اوغستين اوكرا في الشوط الاول و كان  الجهاز الفني قد اشاد باللاعبين و طالبهم ببذل  مزيدا من المجهودات من اجل  كسب بقية المباريات من اجل الحفاظ على امل الفريق التمثيل الخارجي باعتبار  ان الفريق لم يحسم بعد امله في الفوز بالمركز المؤهل للتمثيل الخارجي و  خاصة ان الفريق الاحمر اقترب كثيرا من حسم اقرب منافسيه هلال الابيض و في  حالة فوزه على الاهلي مدني في الجولة المقبلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد السيد :من حق ريكاردو التفكير في هزيمة المريخ !!

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وصف  مدرب عام المريخ احمد السيد مباراة فريقه امام مريخ البحير بالصعبة و اكد  في حديث لاذاعة هوي السودان ان المريخ حصل على فرص عدبدة لكن التوتر اثر  على اللاعبين مشيرا الى ان المريخ تعرض الى ضغط كبير من الجماهير التي حضرت  المباراة و ان المريخ كان قريبا من تحقيق فوز كاسح لولا سوء الطالع و عن  تصريحات مدرب الاهلي ريكاردو عن رغبة فريقه في احراز المركز الثاني و الفوز  على المريخ و قال ان من حق ريكاردو التطلع لاحراز المركز الثاني و الفوز  على المريخ و عن المركز الثاني قال ان المريخ لم يحسمه بعد و ان المريخ ان  اراد التمثيل الخارجي عليه الفوز في بقية المباريات و قال ان الجماهير لن  تقبل ان يفقد المريخ المركز الثاني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدني تستضيف نهائي كأس السودان أواخر اكتوبر المقبل 


 
 

اختار الاتحاد  العام لكرة القدم مدينة ود مدني لاستقبال نهائي مسابقة  كأس السودان في  السابع والعشرين من اكتوبر المقبل حيث تلقى الاتحاد موافقة  مبدئية من  الاتحاد المحلي للكرة بالمدينة لاستقبال النهائي في انتظار  موافقة نهائية  من حكومة ولاية الجزيرة من أجل الترتيب لإقامة النهائي  بمدني، يذكر أن  الاتحاد العام كان قرر تحويل مباريات كأس السودان في الفترة  الأخيرة لتقام  في الولايات حيث تم اختيار الدمازين في العام 2013 لاستقبال  النهائي بيد  أن الهلال انسحب من خوض النهائي في تلك الفترة أمام نده  المريخ فيما تم  اختيار مدينة الأبيض في العام 2014 لكن إستاد الأبيض لم يكن  جاهزاً  لاستقبال المباراة ليتم تحويل اللقاء للخرطوم، فيما أُقيم النهائي  العام  الماضي بدنقلا وأقيم بين المريخ وأهلي شندي بعد انسحاب الهلال من   المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
‏
ناشد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الإعلام والجماهير المريخية لمساندة جهود المجلس والقطاع الرياضي في التعبئة والإعداد لمباراة الفريق أمام النادي الأهلي مدني يوم الجمعه القادمة والتي يجب أداءها بمستوي رفيع لأنها في مواجهة نادي كبير ومحترم وأمام جمهور الجزيرة العظيم والذواق للفن الكروي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تكشف الحقيقة ..إبعاد الثلاثي فني .. ابراهومة لم يتبرم والفلاح ينفي التضامن !!


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

تناولت بعض وسائل الإعلام عدم سفر ثلاثي المريخ رمضان وابراهومة وشمس  الفلاح بكثافة حيث أوردت بعضها حديثا على لسان مدرب الفريق فاروق جبرة أن  ابراهومة تبرم من القرار وأن مازن تم إبعاده بعد تضامنه مع زميله ابراهومة  وبعضها ذكرت أن الإبعاد تم لعدم إقتناع جبرة بقدرات الثنائي والكثير المثير  الذي شغل الشارع المريخي ديربي سبورت وسعيا منها لإيصال المعلومة الصحيحة  للقارئ والمشجع المريخي ومن مصادره أجرت إتصالا بالكوتش فاروق جبرة  والثنائي ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح لتوضيح الأمر للشارع المريخي في التقرير  أدناه نطالع ما أدلى به الثلاثي لديربي سبورت :
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة : إبعاد الثلاثي كان فنيا . المشاركة للاعب الجاهز وفرح مميز :


======================
خص  الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب نادي المريخ ديربي سبورت بالحديث عن الأسباب  الحقيقية لإبعاد الثلاثي رمضان عجب وابراهومة وشمس الفلاح عن رحلة الفريق  الأخيرة لنيالا حيث أوضح أن رمضان يمضي بشكل جيد نحو العودة ولكنه لم يصل  للفورمة المطلوبة وابراهومة عاد من المرض وشارك في مرانين فقط مع المجموعة  ولم يكن جاهزا كفاية لخوض المباراة لذلك فضلت عدم المجازفة به حتى تكتمل  جاهزيته وهو لاعب مميز جدا وتقبل القرار برحابة صدر لأنه لاعب يعرف مصلحته  ويقدر مصلحة الفريق أما ما أثير عن شمس الفلاح وكونه تضامن مع ابراهومة  ورفض السفر مع البعثة فهذا لم يحدث حيث كان الجهاز الفني واضحا في سياسته  التي تقوم على إشراك اللاعب الجاهز لذلك لم نرى أي تبرم لأي من اللاعبين  وهنالك من سرق لساني للحديث عن تبرم ورفض من قبل اللاعبين لقرار الابعاد من  رحلة نيالا مع أن الحقيقة تقول أنهم تعاملوا بطريقة حضارية مع القرار  ونؤكد للجميع أن الإبعاد كان فنيا وليس إداريا لأنني أرفض التدخل الإداري  في عملي وغدا سنتدرب بمشاركة كل العناصر بما فيهم الثلاثي وسنستمر في  إختيار اللاعب الجاهز لرحلة مدني  وأنوه إلى أن الفريق يحتاج لكل العناصر  في المباريات القادمة وأضاف جبرة لديربي سبورت : كشف الفريق الحالي يتوافر  على لاعبين مميزين فقط يحتاجون لإعادة الثقة بأنفسهم وأعتقد وبعدها يمكن أن  يقدموا الكثير للفرقة الحمراء وعرج جبرة بالحديث عن النجم  أحمد فرح الذي  قدم للمريخ من السعودية والكلام الدائر حول عدم مقدرته على دخول التشكيلة  حتى اللحظة أشار  إلى أن أحمد فرح لاعب جيد وهو خامة ممتازة  فقط واجهته  مشكلة الإختلاف بين اللعب في الجاليات ودول الخليج والسودان لكنه بدأ الآن  في التكيف رويدا رويدا مع أجواء الدوري السوداني ويحتاج للصبر حتى يقدم  إمكانياته للأحمر  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة : أحترم قرار المدرب ..مصلحة المريخ أهم وأخطط لظهور مختلف :


=====================
ومن جانبه ذكر أبراهومة أن مدربه أبلغه بعدم إصطحابه لنيالا لعدم  الجاهزية وهو تقبل القرار لأنه يقدم مصلحة المريخ على مصلحته وأوضح أنه إذا  شعر من تلقاء نفسه أنه غير جاهز سيعتذر لأن الفريق أهم من الأفراد مشيرا  إلى أنه سيجتهد لتقديم نفسه بصورة طيبة في المباريات المقبلة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الفلاح : إبعادي من البعثة عادي والحديث عن التضامن مردود :


=====================
اما شمس الفلاح فقد نفى هو الآخر ما ورد عنه بالتضامن مع ابراهومة ورفضه  السفر مع البعثة لنيالا حيث أوضح أنه كان متواجدا حتى آخر لحظة بالفندق  حيث يعسكر الفريق وتم إخطاره في آخر لحظة بعدم المرافقة وإمتثل لرغبة  الجهاز الفني بكل طيب خاطر ولم يتحدث لأي جهة سلبا عن قرار المدرب الذي يكن  له على حد قوله الكثير من التقدير والإحترام .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
الى متى تستمر الاعتداءات على الحكام

تواصلت عمليات الاعتداء على الحكام في مباريات الدوري الممتاز و امس و بمدينة كوستي اعتدي لاعبي هلال الفاشر على حكم مباراتهم ضد الرابطة كوستي بعد طرد ثلاثة لاعبين منهم
اخذ الحقوق بالايدي و ممارسة اسلوب الضرب و ارهاب الحكام عمل اجرامي و لا ادري كيف يتلاعب لاعبي الكرة بشعار انديتهم و هم يرتكبون حماقات داخل الملعب
نحوم هلال الفاشر لم يستفيدوا من ما حدث للاعبي الاهلي مدني و لا للاعبي هلال الجبال و وقعوا في اخطاء لا يقع فيها لاعب مبتديء
الاعتداء على الحكام عمل اجرامي و التفرج عليه جريمة و يجب معاقبة مرتكبي المخالفة حتى يكونوا عظة لبقية اللاعبين
الهلال الخرطوم تعرض لهزيمة برباعية في ملعبه تقبلها اللاعبين بصدر رحب و لم يثورو في وجه الحكم و لم تحتسب لم ضربة جزاء
المريخ تعرض لهزيمة بالخمسة داخل ملعبه فلم يثورو في وجه الحكم او يحصب جمهوره الملعب او يهتف ضد الحكم بل صفق للاعبي هلال الابيض ايمانا منهم بان كرة القدم نصر و هزيمة و ان لاعبيهم لم يكونو في يومهم
من لا بتقبل الهزيمة و يفرح للانتصار ليس برياضي و الا لما اصبح الرياضي مضربا للامثال و يقولون لك خلي روحك رياضية
بسبب الاتفعال فقد هلال الفاشر ثلاثة من لاعبيه كان في حاجة ماسة لهم في مبارياته المقبلة
ادارات الاندية عليها القيام بالادوار التربوية و رفض سوء اليلوك
متفرقات
الاحوال الجوية تسببت في تاخير موعد اقلاع بعثة المريخ من نيالا الى الخرطوم
المريخ يغادر اليوم الى مدني لاقامة معسكر قصير بمدني استعدادا لمباراة ضد الاهلي مدني
البطولة الاولي في السودان وصلت الامتار الاخيرة و التركيز فبها مطلوب من اجل تحقيق ما يريده الجمهور
احمد السيد اطلق تصريحات منطقية و سيكون لها اثرا طيبا في مباريات الفريق المقبلة
الاهلي فريق مجترم و سبجد المريخ صعوبة كبيرة امامه
اخيرا
سلام ياناس لجنة القماش ..المريخ يحتاج الى الحناجر و التصفيق لا الجلوس في المقصورة
الهتاف للاداريين على شاكلة لا نوالي و كمل لا بصنع النجاحات و لا يقود الى التربع على قلوب الجماهير
المساندة القوية ما يحتاجها المريخ و الهناف للاعبيه مقبول بشدة اما مشجعي الاداريين عليهم تن يبتعدوا عن المريخ هذه الايام
لو كان الذكاء يقاس بكبر الاحجام و لكانت الافيال اذكى الحيوانات و ما استطاع الثعلب العيش في قلب الغابة
و لو كانت الشجاعة تقاس بضخامة الاجساد و الاحجام الكبيرة لاصبح الفيل ملك الغابة و الاسد اختار الابتعاد خوفا من صاحب الخرطوم
النيل شندي عاد من بعيد و عقد حسابات اندية المؤخرة
مباراة المريخ كوستي و مريخ الفاشر ستكون صعبة جدا على الرهيب في ظل المستوى المميز الذي قدمه السلاطين ضد الهلال
المريخان امام امتحان صعب جدا و في اعتقادي ان الفوز سيكون من نصيب صاحب المجهود الاكير
الرابطة كوستي امنت موقفها بفوزها على الهلال الفاشر
الخيالة وضعوا انفسهم تحت الضغط قبل ختام الدوري و يحتاجون للكثير لتحقيق حلم البقاء
اخيرا جدا
الى متى تستمر الاعتداءات على الحكام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
فوزي بين التأريخ والتأثير


× يتمتع السيد فوزي المرضي لاعب الهلال السابق ومدربه ألإسعافي الحالي، باحترام واسع من الجميع كونه رجل من الزمن الجميل وله شخصية مقبولة، هذا أمر لا يحتاج لإثبات.
×أصاب فوزي الأسد نجاحا على المستوى الداخلي لاعبا ومدربا، ولكنه لم يحقق شيئا يذكر على الصعيد الخارجي بكل تأكيد.
×لم يكن فوزي ضمن منتخب السودان الحائز على بطولة أفريقيا عام 1970م، كما انه لم يكن مع كوكبة السودان التي حققت بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا عام 1980م.هذا على مستوى المنتخب الوطني.
×أما على مستوى الهلال فالكل يعلم أن هذا النادي خالي الوفاض من أي انجاز خارجي،ولأجل ذلك لم يحظ فوزي خلال مسيرته بتحقيق أي انجاز خارجي يزين به سيرته.
×ولكن على فهم الأهلة وكتابهم فإن قمة انجازات الهلال وعناصره يتمثل في الفوز على المريخ وإحراز الأهداف في شباكه وبس، كما نطالع يوميا عبر صفحة المعتصم أوشي.
×صحيح أن الأسد استطاع أن يحقق الفوز على المريخ وهو لاعبا وهو مدربا، ولكنه لم ينل شرف إحراز أي هدف في الشباك الحمراء ولو من ركلة جزاء.
×فالرجل لا يعرف عنه الذكاء الحاد والفكر العميق في عمل الكرة، بل يعتمد تماما على أسلوب الدافعية الذاتية للاعبين، ودائما يبني خططه على الدفع المعنوي والعنف والقوة.
×وحتى عندما كان لاعبا لم يستطع إيقاف اللاعبين ومجاراتهم مهاريا، بل كان يلجأ للأساليب الجبانة في لعبة كرة القدم، كما فعل مع درة الكرة العربية والمصرية محمود الخطيب عندما أصابه بكسر في رجله وحرم محبي الكرة من إبداعاته.
×الرأي عندي هو أن عودة فوزي المرضي لتدريب الهلال في هذه الظروف ستكون خصما عليه كثيرا، وتمسح ما رسمه في أذهان الأهلة في فترته التدريبية السابقة.
×أولا في السابق كان فوزي أسدا هصورا، صبيا صحيحا سليما معافى في بدنه، ومن حوله يقدرون فعله ويحترمون قوله، ولا يرفضون له طلبا أبدا أبدا.
×اليوم تغير الحال وتبدل الهلال وجاء مكان البابا الكاردينال، وأصبح السيف الأزرق في أيدي الجبناء والمال في جيوب البخلاء، واختلط الحابل بالنابل.
×انتهى زمن كان مثل فوزي يدق صدره، ويقول أنا ابن الهلال أنا من تربى في كنف الأزرق الدفاق، ويجد الدعم من العشاق والأنصار والإعلام.
×هل يقبل فوزي اليوم أن يتم توجيهه وإلزامه بإشراك زيد وإبعاد عبيد؟ وهل يستطيع فوزي أن يطالع ذلك المداد الأسود يقدح في إمكاناته وقدراته الفنية من على خط التماس؟
×هل يدري فوزي الأسد أين تكمن مفاصل القوة في الإدارة الهلالية؟، وأن الذين فاوضوه وأقنعوه لا حول لهم ولا قوة.
×هل يستطيع فوزي أن لا يتأثر بما يكتبه دهاقنة النظام الحاكم في صحيفتهم الناطقة الرسمية؟
×عقب إقالة بلاتشي كتب الأخ الرشيد علي عمر(أي واحد من أبناء الهلال يستطيع قيادة الهلال) فتم التعاقد مع فوزي وطارق على سرعة البرق.
×وأضاف (أريحوا الشغيل وبشة وكاريكا ونزار) وأردف مساوي ضروري.
×هنا نسأل الأسد هل ستخضع لهذا الطلب السامي من الرجل الثاني؟، أم ستحاول التفلت والتمرد والتمادي؟
×نصيحة لله يا فوزي ضع أعصابك في ثلاجة وتحصن صباحا ومساءا، وتوقع في لحظة أنك خارج الفنا، فالوضع تغير والفهم تغير فجاء الغباء وعم البلاء، والشكوى فقط لرب السماء.
×جلسة واحدة في أبراج النيل، تكون أنت عند الاثنين أسهل من أكل التسالي، وبدفرة واتساب للعراب، تلحق بلاتشي.
× شكك الأهلة في هدف أوكرا في شباك مريخ البحير، معتبرين أنه جاء من تسلل.
×يمكن أن يكون اللاعب متسللا، ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أنها حالة صعبة اتخاذها من رجل الخط لسرعة اللاعب وتداخل اللاعبين.
×الأمر الذي نؤكده هو أن حكام المباراة لم يجاملوا المريخ، ولم يسع المريخ إليهم ليساعدوه، ولم يطلب من مدرب البحير مساعدته وتسهيل مهمته كما فعل الجماعة، وهذا هو المهم والشرف المطلوب.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ متوهط في المركز الثاني وعنده رأي في الأمامي، بس راقبوا زملاء حجازي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
موسم التواطؤ


    اذا لم ينتبه مجلس الاهلى عطبرة ويخاطب الاتحاد بخطاب شديد اللهجة ويحذر الحكام من التلاعب بنتيجة المباراة فستكون مباراتهم داخل المعبرة امام المدعوم هي لرفع الروح المعنوية للمدعوماب
    في الغالب لن يعتمد حكم صلاح على ركلة جزاء ولكن سيشهر سلاح البطاقات ويمكن ان يطرد لاعب على الطريقة السمؤالية وعادي جداً ان ينقض هدف للاكسبريس او تكون راية المساعدين بالمرصاد
    بالعربي (المفتشر) لن يسمح الحكام بخسارة المدعوم من جديد وطبق حنة مسمار الفاشر صناعة ود الجيلي عبد الخير
    هذا الموسم به الكثير من الاحداث التى تجعله في دائرة الشبهات ويجب نسفه بداية من تواجد هلال العرضة شمال والذي يتواجد في الممتاز بدون وجه حق بعد هروبه في الموسم المنصرم قبل ان يكتمل الموسم
    هرب المدعوم من الممتاز وكاس السودن واحتمى خلف الامل ولم يستطع ان يكتب خطاب انسحاب رسمي وانقذه ابن الهلال البار مجدي شمس الدين الذي طالب بخطاب رسمي عليه توقيع احد الضباط الاربعة
    البرلمان السوداني ترك قضايا المواطنين وعمل رئيسه على حل مشكلة الهروب الأزرق فتم تكوين لجنة جودية بقيادة ابن الهلال البار الفريق المدهش و الذي توسطلواد العدالة حتى لايطبق القانون على النادي الذي تولى رئاسته ويشجعه
    وجود المدعوم في الممتاز لايسنده اى قانون او منطق فارتضت اندية الممتاز و لكن ماذا حدث فقد شاهدنا كلنا كيف تم توجيه المنافسه لخدمة الهلال ورأينا الكيفية التى ينتصر بها المدعوم في كل مباراة
    شاهدنا ركلات جزاء وهمية تحتسب للممثل الفاشل شيبولا ولم يجرؤ خكم من حكام صلاح على طرد اى لاعب متهوّر في الهلال و لم تُحتسب اى ركلة جزاء على الهلال
    شاهد كل العالم فضيحة مدني قيت وكيف ان اطهر نجا من البطاقة الحمراء حينما تساهل معه بطل مدني قيت والذي بحمد لله سقط في الكوبرتيست وكانت هي الشرارة التى اشعلت المباراة وكانت حالة طرد لاتقبل الجدال ولكن لأن اطهر ينتمي للمدعوم نادي الحكام واصل المباراة حتى خجل الجهاز الفنى واستبدله
    لم تمر الا ايام حتى شاهدنا الممثل شيبولا يفعل مافعله اطهر في مباراة المدعوم واهلى شندي وبنفس الطريقة السمؤالية تغاضى حكم صلاح عن طرد الملاكم الممثل شيبولا
    اما جزار الدمازين فكل تداخلاته يجب ان يُعاقب عليها بدون تردد ولكن دوماً حكام صلاح لايطبقون القانون
    كل افعام الحكام سنضعها في جانب وننظر لجانب الرجل الثاني في المدعوم الرشيد علي والذي تحدث في مقاله عن المفاوضات بين الهلال والمدرب المحترم محمد الفاتح حجازي وعن ابتزاز واستشهد بعاكف عطا
    المنافسه منذ بدايتها كانت ميته وشبعت موت بعد اعتراف عراب اعلام المدعوم بأن هناك اتفاقيات وابتزاز ومزايدات
    اذا صحّ كلام الرشيد الذي كتبه عن الابتزاز وعن مفاوضة الهلال للأندية التى يقابلها فهذا يعنى على كل نادي ان يتحسس ان يضع مديره الفنى قدمه وحذار ثم حذار من المدربين الذين لديهم علاقات جيده بمجلس المدعوم
    ما كتبه الرشيد يجب ان يضع كثيرين تحت طائلة المساءلة ولكن لأن هذا الاتحاد لاحول ولاقوة له بسبب اتهامات الفساد التى طالته وقدحت في ذمم قادته فانه لن يتحرك ولن نرى اى انصاف يعيد للنزاهة و العدالة هيبتها
    اتحاد تم اتهامه بالفساد ويسخّر حكامه ولجانه لخدمة المدعوم اتحاد تم وصفه باتحاد اللقيمات ويضع برمجة تخدم الهلال فقط دون بقية اندية الممتاز
    موسم افسده الحكام ولجنة البرمجة وشؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة وبعض الهلالاب المتعصبين داخل اروقة الاتحاد ويتم فيه الحديث عن مفاوضات وابتزاز وتواطؤ على صفحات الصحف فكيف نثق فيكم يامجدي شمس الدين
    طالما ان قائد اعلام المدعوم يتحدث عن ابتزاز ومفاوضات فما الذي تنتظره اندية الممتاز فهل ينتظر بعض المدربين المفاوضات الزرقاء ثم الابتزاز
    هذا الموسم هو نهاية الخمسة الكبار الذين لايرغب فيهم اعلام كردنه وغياب بشة في المباراة المقبلة سيكون مؤكد خوفاً من احرازه هدف ثم يرسل رسالتة الصبيانية ويحتفل بطريقة الكعوّجة
    اعلام المدعوم يؤكد ان دفاع الهلال متهوّر وحكام صلاح يتفرجون على المتهوّرين ولم تُحتسب عليهم ركلة جزاء ولم يُطرد منهم لاعب فهل نصدق اعلام الهلال ام صلاح وحكامه الذين يجاملون المتهوّرين
    سؤال برئ : كيف لايحتسب حكم يخاف الله ونزيه ركلة جزاء على دفاع يصفه اعلامه بالدفاع المتهوّر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
 حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو محسن وبرهان..

*عقب الهزيمة امام هلال الأبيض كان لابد من وضع نهاية لثنائية محسن وبرهان التي يحملها الكثيرون سؤ ما وصل له الفريق من مستويات مخجلة جعلته يتقبل تلك الهزيمة المنكرة التي لم يتلقاها المريخ من قبل وحتى نتجنب تكرار سيناريو مباراة الأبيض سيكون على الجهاز الفني الحالي بقيادة جبرة العمل بجد مع لاعبيه للقضاء على أكبر قدر من الأخطاء التي باتت متكررة في مباريات المريخ خاصة من عناصر الوسط والدفاع والتي كانت وبالا على المريخ في عدد من المباريات ولولا ألطاف الله لتقبل المريخ الخسارة بنيالا عطفا على كم الفرص الهائل التي اتيحت للاعبي مريخ نيالا ،فعلى الرغم من عدم متابعتنا للمباراة عبر التلفاز لكن كانت كل الدقائق التي تمر تشكل خطراً على مرمى المريخ الذي سلم من الإهتزاز بفضل رعونة مهاجمي مريخ البحير وهذا الأمر لا يتكرر كثيراً خاصة ان كان المنافس متميز ويملك لاعبين متميزين على غرار ما حدث في مباراة هلال الأبيض الذي وجد مهاجموه فرص بالجملة تم إستغلالها ليتكبد الفريق خسارة كبيرة أفقدته الإتزان وأدخلته في حسابات معقدة للمحافظة على موقعه حتى نهاية المسابقة.
*جبرة مطالب بتصحيح وضعية فريقه في وسط الملعب والدفاع في قادم الجولات لان إستمرار الدفاع المكشوف سيدخل المريخ في نفق مظلم لا يسهل الخروج منه ولا يسهل بعد ذلك التعويض فمباريات المريخ المتبقية هي معارك حقيقية لا مجال فيها للتفريط باي شكل خاصة ان أهلي شندي أبرز ملاحقي المريخ على المركز الثاني مازال يواصل ملاحقته للفرقة الحمراء بعد فوزه الكبير يوم أمس على الأمل.
وهج اخير
*الوضع في المريخ يسير نحو المجهول فيما يتعلق بملف العضوية وإقامة الجمعية والوزارة بعيدة تماماً عن الإلتفات لملف المريخ الذي دخل للعام ومايزيد ومازال هذا الملف يتنقل بين ردهات التعين.
*اللجنة الحالية لم تكلف نفسها اي عناء لأجل عودة الأوضاع الطبيعية للنادي بل منذ تعينها رغم كثرة قطاعاتها ورغم كثرة ما تحويه من برامج مغلفة بالكثير من التفاؤل إلا اننا لم نسمعها تتحدث عن لجنة للعضوية ولم نسمعها تتطرق لقيام الجمعية العمومية التي لا حل إلا بها فهي الأصل وما دونه إستثناء.
*الوضع في المريخ مازال لم يبارح نقطة ماقبل تعين اللجنة الحالية فيما يتعلق بالإنتخابات وأعتقد ان اللجنة الحالية مر على تعينها أربعة أشهر وما تبقى من ذلك يجب ان يفتح فيه الباب للخيار الديمقراطي والتجهيز له حتى لا يدخل المريخ في مرحلة أخرى من التمديد وأعتقد ان هذه مسؤلية وزارة الشباب والرياضة التي تناستها تماماً وهذا أمر غريب من السيد الوزير الذي لم يعير من قبل جانب إقامة الجمعية العمومية اي بال وها هو مرة أخرى يمارس التجاهل التام لهذا الأمر في ظل حراك تشهده الأندية الأخرى في هذا المجال.
*إبعاد رئيس نادي المريخ من عدد من المؤسسات الحكومية على رأسها قناة الشروق وبنك الثروة وسين للغلال هل نعتبره تخلي تام عن الرجل.
*المريخ واحد من أكبر مؤسسات الوطن شعبية وما يحدث له الأن يعد أمر خطير فكيف يستقيم الأمر في ظل تعين لا ملامح واضحة في نفق نهايته وهل نعتبر الدولة ممثلة في وزارتها الولائية للرياضة أنها تخلت عن المريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 دشنوا بطاقة الانتماء والولاء حتى نشعر بالمسؤولية
ومباراة مدني اهم من الشنداوية

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لماذا  لا يدشن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مشروع  برنامج الانتماء والولاء “محبين  الكيان ” الخاص بالبطاقة الاستثمارية  للنادي لماذا لايتم التعاقد مع اي   شركة  للتسويق  بتنظيم يوم احتفالي ضخم يتم فيه بيع بطاقة الولاء والانتماء  لكل العاشقين والمحبين وان تكون قيمة البطاقه خمسين جنية فقط
والترويج لها في احتفال ضخم من فنانين وشعراء المريخ …..
بطاقة  الانتماء والولاء لو تم تسويقها سنساعد الكيان في التسجيلات ونحن نري  الوالي هو من يتكفل بكل الاشياء او معظمها يذكر ان المريخ  له الأولوية  والريادة في جوانب عدة تحققت بوقفة جماهيره ورجالاته ودعم محبيه وعمل  إداراته المتعاقبة ، لماذا لانفعل  الجانب الإستثماري الجماهيري    والجماهير دائمًا هي التي تتقدم الصفوف  والداعم الاول الان بعد الوالي  واعضاء الشرف ….
هذا المشروع  ان تم سيحقق عائد فخم جدا يساعد الادارة في التسجيلات  والاستعداد للموسم القادم ….
ليه  مانأكد تفوقنا وتميزنا المريخي  نحتاج الي شركة مريخية الهوى لتقديم  البرنامج لجماهير المريخ  الغالية بصورة احترافية تتناسب مع التطور الحاصل  في الوقت الحاضر للتقنية والتكنلوجيا
كل الاندية العالمية تعتمد علي الجماهير في المقام الاول في العائد المالي  …
نحتاج تفعيل تلك الفكرة في يوم شامل يتم الدعوه له في استاد المريخ تحت شعار ( نداء المريخ ويوم الولاء)
دعوة  لحضور خمسين الف عاشق في يوم الولاء وعلي كل عاشق الحضور وعند شباك  التذاكر بدل تسليمه تذكرة تسليم المشجع بطاقه الولاء للعاشق وتتجدد الدعوة  كل مرة لتجديد الولاء والعشق …
الطرح امامكم يا مجلسنا وادارتنا فعلوها  ولن تندموا لكن  قبل التنفيذ يجب ان تتم الدعوة لذلك بحملات ترويجية لاعضاء  مجلس الادارة من الوالي وكل المجلس وتحديد يوم يصادف عطلة في البلاد
ان  اردتم النجاح ليوم الولاء تكثيف الاعلان له وتخصيص شركة تسويقه له ومخاطبة  ابناء المريخ في المجال الفني والغنائي وكل ابناء المريخ  ……
دعوه ليوم الولاء والانتماء حتى تصف النفوس ويثبت اهل المريخ انهم رقم واحد في البلاد…..
إن نويتم ستنجح الفكرة باذن الله …..
والتجارب كثيرة من ايام الحشود في المباريات الافريقية …
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الكل الان مهتم بمباراة اهلي شندي والهلال ومهملين مباراة مدني …
مباراة مدني هي مفتاح الانتصار في المباريات المقبله
لو اردنا تحقيق كامل النقاط فلتبدأ الحشود  من مباراة مدني وكل المباريات….
لاتنشغلو الان بمباراة شندي
علينا تحضير انفسنا لمدني
ان شغلنا انفسنا بمباراة شندي سنخسر كل النقاط القادمة
ان رغبنا في نقاط المباريات  لابد من اعطاء كل مباراة حقها
اهمال مباراة مدني سيؤدي الي الانهيار …..
علي الجماهير تحضير نفسها لمباراة مدني قبل شندي ،،،،،
علي الروابط التشجيعية مناشدة اعضاءها للتواجد في مدني …
نمر بمنعطف خطير والعقبه الكبرى الان مدني حتى تكون بوابة المريخ لباقي المباريات
الدعوة الان لنفرة مباراة مدني….
اهمية مباراة مدني كبيرة  لان اي انتكاسة ستكون لها تاثير نفسي  سينعكس سلبا علي الجماهير اولا واللاعبين وحتى علي التسجيلات….
التفافنا الان مطلوب نحن في اهم المحطات ياشفوت المدرجات،،،،،
دعونا نبتسم فنحن في ودمدني
مدني حاليا اهم من شندى
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الادارة الان تنتظر من رجالات المريخ التحرك ومساندتها…
اخر الموسم والاستعداد للموسم القادم يحتاج الي المال…
اين رجال المال في المريخ
اين الدعم الذي يساعد مجلس جمال ….
يوم الولاء لن ينحصر علي الجماهير فقط والبداية ستكون من رجال الاعمال
اذا كنا نرغب في موسم قادم متميز علينا الاستعداد من الان …
مافي تاسيس لموسم قادم معناه ستكرر معاناة العام الحالي  …
استقرار  الموسم القادم يحتاج الي المال ابتداء من التسجيلات وتسليم الجميع كل المستحقات وترتيب معسكر الفريق القادم ….
يارجال مال المريخ انتم غدوه للجماهير تحركوا من اجل المريخ الكيان اليوم قبل غدا انظروا الي  مايدفعه جمال فقط !!!!!!
حينها ستدركون حجم ابتعادكم واحجامكم عن دعم الكيان ……
لانطلب دعمكم اليومي كالوالي
لكن نطلب وقفتكم سنويا لمرة واحده حتى تستقر مركب المريخ في نيل الحياة …..
مرة في السنة مااظن انها كتيرة علي دولة المريخ……..
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
التغريدة  تطرح اراء القروبات وتناقش الشأن المريخي الخالص ومرة مرة بعض المناكفات  او الإثارة لكسر الروتين والشد العصبي،،،،،، نحاول ان نكون عين العاشق  المتيم بحب المريخ ونصلح مايفسده الاخرون …..
برغم كثرة المفسدون لكن سنحاول من اجل بيئة مريخية جاذبه وليست طاردة وخالية من اصحاب المصالح …….
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* كالياري يهزم سامبدوريا في مباراة الدقائق الأخيرة في الدوري الايطالي
* أتلانتا يضرب متذيل الدوري الإيطالي بثلاثية
* بيرنلي يبتعد عن قاع الدوري الانجليزي بالفوز على واتفورد
* بيلينينسيش يتعادل مع أروكا في الدوري البرتغالي
* الغاني كوادو أسامواه لاعب وسط يوفنتوس يجري جراحة ناجحة
* زيدان: لست غبيًا وكريستيانو رونالدو ذكي
* بيكيه يستبعد الاعتزال في برشلونة ويفضل خوض تجربة جديدة في أمريكا أو الصين
* جوارديولا يرفض التفاؤل.. ويوجه رسالة إلى زوجات اللاعبين
* يورجن كلوب يتغزل في ديفيد سيلفا نجم مانشستر سيتي
* الإصابة تبعد خيمينيز عن أتلتيكو مدريد أسبوعين
* موناكو الفرنسي يفقد خدمات مهاجمه الكولومبي فالكاو أمام باير ليفركوزن
* ريال مدريد يراقب السويدي الشاب ألكسندر إسحق
* تحديد مدة غياب كوكلين عن أرسنال لأسبوعين
* الإصابة تعمق جراح لاعب باريس سان جيرمان
* الفرنسي حاتم بن عرفة يغيب عن فريقه باريس سان جيرمان بسبب قرار فني
* هازارد بعد ثلاثية أرسنال: لا توجد أعذار لدينا
* برافو: لست خائفًا من العودة إلى الكامب نو
* فيدال ينضم لقائمة برشلونة لمواجهة بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ
* بارترا يعود لتدريبات بوروسيا دورتموند قبل مواجهة ريال مدريد
* كروس عن كريستيانو رونالدو: يستحيل لعب 60 مباراة بنفس المستوى
* تشيلسي وباريس سان جيرمان يستعدان لصفقة تبادلية ضخمة
* بعثة يوفنتوس تصل كرواتيا استعدادا لمواجهة دينامو زغرب
* دورتموند يخطط لزيادة مشاكل ريال مدريد المترنح
* الشاب جوردان موريس صغير يهزم كين وجيرارد في الدوري الأمريكي
* الهلال إلى ربع نهائي كأس ولي العهد السعودي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 32 :

* الهلال (-- : --) الأهلي عطبرة الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

...........................

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

* موناكو - فرنسا (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* سسكا موسكو - روسيا (-- : --) توتنهام - إنجلترا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال (-- : --) ليجيا وارسو - بولندا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* ليستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) بورتو - البرتغال الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك (-- : --) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* إشبيلية - أسبانيا (-- : --) ليون - فرنسا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

................................

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا  - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* العين - الإمارات (-- : --) الجيش - قطر الساعة: 17:50 .. القناة: beIN HD 3


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 32 :

* الرابطة كوستي (1 : 0) هلال الفاشر
* اهلي شندي (4 : 1) الأمل عطبرة

................................

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي  - الأسبوع 6 :

* بيرنلي (2 : 0) واتفورد

.................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 6 :

* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (3 : 1) غرناطة

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي  - الأسبوع 6 :

* كروتوني (1 : 3) أتلانتا
* كالياري (2 : 1) سامبدوريا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الألماني انتوني يطالب مجلس المريخ بالتجديد للغاني اوكراه 
 
 
+ A


حرص الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ على متابعة أداء  لاعبي المريخ والوقوف على مستواهم في المباريات الأخيرة حتى يضع فكرة طيبة  عن كل لاعب قبل استلام مهامه رسمياً في تدريب الفريق مطلع العام المقبل،  ومن بين اللاعبين الذين لفتوا نظره الغاني اوغستين أوكراه نجم وسط الفرقة  الحمراء حيث أبدى المدرب الألماني إعجابه باللاعب الغاني وبالقدرات العالية  التي يمتلكها، وعلم انتوني أن عقد اوكراه ينتهي مع المريخ بنهاية الموسم  الحالي حيث طالب مجلس المريخ بتجديد التعاقد معه في فترة الانتقالات  الشتوية المقبلة وأبدى ثقته في أن يصبح أوكراه من أهم أعمدته الأساسية في  الموسم المقبل.

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يقهر هلال الفاشر بهدف ويؤمّن بقائه بالممتاز

أمّن  الرابطة كوستي بقائه بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه الصعب على هلال   الفاشر بهدف حمل نوقيع نجمه حمدتو  عصر امس على ملعب إستاد كوستي ضمن   الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكانت المباراة شهدت أحداث مؤسفة   واحتكاكات بين لاعبي الفريقين حيث أشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه ثلاثة   لاعبين من هلال الفاشر الذي تجمد رصيده بالخسارة في 25 نقطة وأصبح في  حاجة  للفوز في كل مبارياته المتبقية حتى يتفادى شبح الهبوط من الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يكتسح الأمل برباعية ويصعد للمركز الثالث


صعد أهلي شندي للمركز الثالث لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه العريض على  الأمل عطبرة بأربعة أهداف لهدف مساء امس على ملعب إستاد شندي ضمن الجولة  31 نقطة، أنهى الأهلي الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف هدافه كلتشي من ركلة جزاء  قبل أن يدرك الأمل مع بداية الشوط الثاني عن طريق مهاجمه الغاني ايزاكال  وأضاف كلتشي الهدف الثاني، وسجل الصادق حسن الهدف الثالث واختتم خطاب فيصل  اهداف الآرسنال مسجلاً الهدف الرابع الذي انتهت عليه المباراة، بالنتيجة  رفع الأهلي رصيده إلى 67 نقطة متقدماً بفارق نقطة عن هلال الأبيض الذي  تراجع للمركز الرابع، أما الأمل عطبرة فتجمد رصيده في 35 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كلتشي يصل للرقم 35 ويتوج بنجومية مباراة الآرسنال والآمل



وصل النيجيري كلتشي مهاجم أهلي شندي للرقم 35 من الأهداف مغرداً وحيداً في صدارة هدافي النسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن سجل ثنائية في شباك  الأمل عطبرة مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وابتعد كلتشي بفارق 20 هدفاً عن أقرب ملاحقيه على صدارة الهدافين الغاني اوغستين اوكراه مهاجم المريخ صاحب الـ15 هدفاً، وكان كلتشي توج نجوميته في لقاء الآرسنال والأمل بحصوله على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في الدوري التأهيلي اليوم


تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة ضمن الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي، بإستاد بورتسودان ليلاً يرغب حي العرب المتصدر بست نقاط التي نالها بالفوز على الشرطة والدفاع في تعزيز صدارته والاقتراب أكثر من الصعود للممتاز عندما يستقبل النهضة ربك صاحب الأربع نقاط بالفوز على الشرطة والتعادل مع الاتحاد، وبإستاد مدني عصراً يبحث اتحاد مدني عن فوزه الأول بعد تعادله في المباراتين الأوليين خارج أرضه أمام النهضة وحي الوادي يبحث عن الفوز أمام الدفاع الدمازين الذي يدخل المباراة من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام حي العرب في الجولة الماضية، وبإستاد جبل أولياء يلتقي تريعة البجا جبل أولياء مع الشرطة القضارف، تريعة البجا برصيد نقطة وحيدة بتعادله مع حي الوادي نيالا فيما يدخل الشرطة المباراة من دون رصيد بخسارته أمام حي العرب والنهضة ربك في الجولتين الأوليين، وسيجلس حي الوادي نيالا في الراحة في هذه الجولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخ كوستي ينشد الفوز للحفاظ على آماله بالبقاء أمام السلاطين عصر اليوم


ينشد مريخ كوستي الفوز على ضيفه مريخ الفاشر الذي يستقبله عصر اليوم على ملعبه وأمام أنصاره حتى يحافظ على آماله قائمة في البقاء ضمن منظومة الدوري الممتاز وتفادي شبح الهبوط من المسابقة ويدخل الرهيب المباراة وفي رصيده 23 نقطة ويحتاج للفوز في جميع مبارياته المتبقية حتى يتفادى شبح الهبوط من المسابقة، أما مريخ الفاشر فيدخل المباراة برصيد 39 نقطة وكان حقق مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل في الجولة الماضية بتحقيقه للفوز على الهلال المتصدر بهدف على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ويرغب الفريق في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم أمام الرهيب وفي بقية مبارياته في المسابقة حتى يتمكن من احتلال مركز مميز يتناسب مع الاسم الكبير للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يسعى للتعويض والاقتراب من اللقب أمام الإكسبريس الليلة

يسعى  الهلال إلى تعويض إخفاقه في الجولة الماضية بالخسارة أمام مريخ الفاشر  بهدف بتحقيق الفوز على ضيفه أهلي عطبرة مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان ضمن  الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويخوض الأزرق المباراة بدافع واحد فقط هو  الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يقترب أكثر من التتويج باللقب حيث يدخل  الأزرق المباراة برصيد 77 نقطة والفوز على الإكسبريس سيجعله في حاجة إلى  نقطة وحيدة من مبارياته الثلاث المتبقية أمام الأمل والخرطوم الوطني  والمريخ، أما أهلي عطبرة الطرف الثاني في اللقاء فيسعى فقط لتحسين موقعه في  الروليت العام للمسابقة بعد أن أمّن بقائه مبكراً بحصوله على 34 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابعاد بشة عن معسكر الهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ابعد  الجهاز الفني اللاعب بشه عن معسكر الهلال امس الي عقد لمباراة اليوم ضد  الاهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و بالتالي فان الهلال سيفقد اللاعب  في مباراة اليوم بعد ان كان يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في تشكيلة الهلال منذ  انطلاقة الموسم و اصبح عنصرا مهما في الازرق 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفى محمد الرشيد نجم وسط المريخ بشدة  الأخبار التي تحدثت عن احتجاجه لعدم إتاحة الفرصة له للمشاركة في مباراة  مريخ نيالا وقال إنه آخر من يقدم على تصرف كهذا, وأضاف: من المستحيل أن  اتعامل مع المريخ بهذه الطريقة وأن احتج على عدم المشاركة في اي مباراة،  خبرتي مع الأحمر لا تسمح لي بذلك، لأنني مازلت في بداية المشوار، والطبيعي  أن أكون اسيراً لمقاعد البدلاء حتى أتعلم منها الكثير، وعندما تسنح لي  الفرصة يمكن أن استفيد منها في تنفيذ ما تعلمته في التدريبات ومن مقاعد  البدلاء، وأضاف: أنا على استعداد لتقبل أي قرار من الجهاز الفني حتى وإن  رأى أنني لا استحق الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء، لأنني مازلت في بداية  المشوار، وكل الذي استطيع أن افعله أن اتدرب بصورة جيدة وأن أكون جاهزاً  متى ما سنحت لي الفرصة، وإذا وجدت فرصة المشاركة ينبغي أن اغتنمها  بالاجتهاد والأداء الجاد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يتعادل مع شباب النسور .. يتصدر مجموعته ويصعد للمربع الذهبي

متابعة : أحمد دراج

تعادل  فريق شباب المريخ مع شباب النسور بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جمعت  الفريقين عصر الإثنين الموافق 26 سبتمبر 2016م على ملعب إستاد الموردة  بأمدرمان في الرحلة قبل الأخيرة لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم ويواصل حكام  الخرطوم رداءة إدارة المباريات وينالون سخط الجهاز الفني والجمهور الذي شهد  اللقاء على ملعب إستاد الموردة.

بهذه النتيجه يتصدر المريخ  المجموعة ( ب ) بظ،ظ، نقطة ويصعد الي للمرحله الختامية ( المربع الذهبي )  ومعه فريق شباب نجوم أبوسعد وفي الجانب الأخر المجموعة ( أ ) صعد ناديي  الخرطوم الوطني والهلال .

ستجري قرعة المرحله الاخيره بنظام الدوري من دوره واحده الأسبوع القادم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقودات المريخ علي لسان مقرر القطاع الاقتصادي الباشمهندس طارق زروق

1- عقد الإنارة مع شركة تولان

الباشمهندس/طارق زروق : عقدنا مع تولان يستمر لمدة عام والشركة ستكون مسئولة عن اي اعمال صيانة في تلك الفترة...والشركة ستكون مسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن كل ما يتعلق بالانارة وستكون فترة العام بمثابة فترة ضمان كما ان الشركة خلالها ستكون مسئولة عن الصيانة الدورية للانارة وصيانة اي اعطال تحدث... واضاف : الاضاءة تخطت عمرها الافتراضي... اقل من (100) كشافة فقط تعمل حاليا وتولان ستعيد الطاقة القصوي وعددها(337) كشافة.....

2- عقد رعاية النجيل للقلعة الحمراء

اوضح عضو لجنة المنشآت ومقرر الاقتصادي طارق زروق ان الادارة تعاقدت في وقت سابق مع مهندس زراعي مثري متخصص في رعاية النجيل ليكون مشرفا علي نجيل القلعة الحمراء... واضاف راينا التعاقد مع شخص متخصص ليكون مسئولا بالكامل عن امر النجيل افضل من ان تكون المسئولية مقسمة بين عدة اشخاص والمهندس المصري حمودة يملك خبرة كبيرة في هذا العمل ، حيث سبق له العمل في عدة ملاعب وكان مسئولا لفترة طويلة عم رعاية نجيل ملعب كوستي... واردف::شكل النجيل ظل يتحسن بصورة ملحوظة خلال الفترة الفائتة وبإذن الله يظهر بشكل افضل حال ادي المريخ مباراة الاهلي شندي بالقلعة الحمراء.......

3- توقيع العقد مع الشركة الصينية

تحدث بشأن العقد الذي يترقبه الشارع المريخي مع الشركة الصينية بشأن المشاريع الاستثمارية...أوضح : ان الشركة الصينية كانت قد ارسلت التصاميم المقترحة للمشاريع الاستثمارية حيث قامت اللجنة الهندسية وقطاع المنشآت بمراجعة تلك التصاميم واضافة التعديلات عليها واعادتها للشركة الصينية بواسطة رابطة المريخ بقطر لمناقشة تلك التعديلات وإبداء الرأي فيها وبعدها ينتظر ان يتم توقيع العقد الرسمي مع الشركة...
وحول مبلغ ال(250) الف دولار للذي تمت الاشارة اليه في وقت سابق ان الشركة الصينية ستتبرع به للمريخ لاعمال صيانة في القلعة الحمراء والملعب الرديف والنادي واشار مقرر القطاع الاقتصادي الي ان الشركة لم تتدفع بعد ذلك المبلغ لانه مرتبط بتوقيع العقد بصورة رسمية...


*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نفى محمد الرشيد نجم وسط المريخ بشدة  الأخبار التي تحدثت عن احتجاجه لعدم إتاحة الفرصة له للمشاركة في مباراة  مريخ نيالا وقال إنه آخر من يقدم على تصرف كهذا, وأضاف: من المستحيل أن  اتعامل مع المريخ بهذه الطريقة وأن احتج على عدم المشاركة في اي مباراة،  خبرتي مع الأحمر لا تسمح لي بذلك، لأنني مازلت في بداية المشوار، والطبيعي  أن أكون اسيراً لمقاعد البدلاء حتى أتعلم منها الكثير، وعندما تسنح لي  الفرصة يمكن أن استفيد منها في تنفيذ ما تعلمته في التدريبات ومن مقاعد  البدلاء، وأضاف: أنا على استعداد لتقبل أي قرار من الجهاز الفني حتى وإن  رأى أنني لا استحق الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء، لأنني مازلت في بداية  المشوار، وكل الذي استطيع أن افعله أن اتدرب بصورة جيدة وأن أكون جاهزاً  متى ما سنحت لي الفرصة، وإذا وجدت فرصة المشاركة ينبغي أن اغتنمها  بالاجتهاد والأداء الجاد.






من الذى ينشر مثل هذه الاخبار عن لعيبة المريخ 
وما الهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﻪ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ



ﺟﺪﺩ  ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺻﻼﺡ ادرﻳﺲ ﻋﻀﻮيته ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ  ﻟﻼﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺻﻼﺡ احمد ادريس الارباب ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻲ  ﻛﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ الهلال ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات دوري ابطال اوروبا اليوم الثلاثاء الساعه 9:45



*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الرائع دوماً كسلااااااااوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الناشئين يغادر فجر الجمعة للكاميرون  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقد معسكر الناشئين معسكرا اعداديا بالخرطوم بدلا  عن اديسى ابابا و ستغادر بعثة المنتخب الى  ياوندي الكاميرونية الجمعة  المقبلة و ذلك لاداء مباراته ضد الكاميرون السادس من الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدالصمد : الصيانة ستعيد الاضاءة لسيرتها الأولي ومطابقاتها لمواصفات الفيفا .

بعد توقيع عقد الاعمار وتسديد المليار .. تولان تضع خطة العمل وتباشر عملها رسميا مساء أمس الإثنين .. ومتابعة الرئيس جمال الوالي ونائبه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان تعجل بإنجاز المهمة في أسرع وقت ممكن .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
معطوب و مطلوب

âک…لم يعد سرا أمر الإصابة المستفحلة التي يعاني منها اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب.. و مهما حاولت إدارة الهلال مواراة الأمر فإن الجميع يعلم تفاصيلها منذ أن كان اللاعب في تونس..
âک…إصابة القدمين التي تحولت إلي جروح يصعب شفائها بعد أن تعرض اللاعب لعملية (كوي) بلدية فعاثت في جرحه فسادا أعجز عنه الطبيب المداويا..
âک…و مع ذلك فإننا نتمسك بكامل حقوقنا القانونية في (المعطوب) ليس لأنه مرغوب لدينا بل لأنه عندنا كمطلوب العدالة..
âک…لن نغفل يوما عن ذكر قضية شيبوب.. و لن نتواني في كشف كل الذين يعملون علي قتلها صبح مساء.. و سنظل نجهر بمطالبنا فوق كل منبر..
âک…المعطوب هو لاعب المريخ.. بالقانون الصريح وفقا للقواعد العامة.. و مع ذلك يمكث لاعبنا في كشف الهلال شهورا عددا رغم أنف الحق و الحقيقة..
âک…يتماطل الإتحاد العام خوفا و رهبة من الكاردينال.. و تتماوت لجنة الإستئنافات من النظر في قضيتنا أملا في أن يحسم المدعوم بطولة الدوري المنحاز!!
âک…و مجلسنا يغط في نوم أهل الكهف.. يجتمع و يفض إجتماعه بدون التطرق لأهم قضية تشغل بال المريخاب كافة..
âک…قضية تعادل ستة نقاط بحسابات الدوري..
âک…شكوي تردم فارق النقاط الذي يجمعنا مع المدعوم..
âک…فالمريخ يملك (ظ§ظ،) نقطة و خصيمة يملك (ظ§ظ§).. و بعد كسب الشكوي المضمونة "بإذن الله" ستضاف نقاط المباراة الثلاث للمريخ و تنزع من المدعوم الذي نالها بغير وجه حق.. و بذلك يتساوي الفريقان ب(ظ§ظ¤) نقطة مع أسبقية المريخ بمباراة..
âک…هذه الحسبة تعني أن مباراة القمة ستشهد حسم الدوري.. لذلك يخشاها أهل المدعوم في الإتحاد و لجانه المختلفة.. و من أجل منع حدوثها سيقاتلون بقوة و شراسة يساعدهم في ذلك حالة (موت أكلنيكي) مريخي غريب!!
âک…هل ترانا نرغب في ترك حقوقنا في (المعطوب) و إهداء (المدعوم) لقب الدوري بكل طيب خاطر أم ماذا يحدث داخل أروقة المريخ؟
âک…أين الأمانة العامة التي طاردت إستئنافا سابقا أمام الكاف حتي القاهرة؟
âک…أين مجلس المريخ من قرار شجاع و قوي ينهي هذه المهزلة القانونية و يردع كل المغتصبين؟
âک…هل سنترك أهلة الإتحاد يتحكمون بنا و يعبثون بحقوقنا كيفما شاؤا؟
âک…لماذا نواصل اللعب في منافسة تتحكم في مسيرتها نتيجة تلك الشكوي؟
âک…علي مجلس المريخ إصدار القرار الذي ينتظره كل أهل المريخ و القاضي بإيقاف المشاركة في كافة البطولات لحين حسم هذه الشكوي المعلقة سلبا أو إيجابا.

نبضات متفرقة

âک…المعطوب سيكون عبرة لكل من يريد أن يعتبر.. فلحم المريخ مر و قاس..
âک…للمريخ قضية واضحة و عادلة فلم اللجلجة في حسمها و علام يتماوت أهل لجنة الإستئنافات؟
âک…لجنة عدلية مساعدة تعيق مسيرة الدوري و تكيل بمكيال التطفيف..
âک…محلل الفقرة (التفشيلية) بقناة (الفاشلين) أفتي بأن أوكرا كان متسللا.. عبر لقطة قدمت له من زاوية تصوير واحدة بكاميرا تضاهي كاميرات الجوالات الصينية من حيث رداءة جودة التصوير!!
âک…المحلل.. الذي يطلق عليه لقب خبير (تجاوزا) لم ينل الشارة الدولية عندما كان حكما.. و شاخ في هذا الجهاز وسط هتافات (درن لي) ليأتي الآن و يجلس ليقيم حكاما بقيمة الفاضل أبوشنب الذي يدير النهائيات الأفريقية!!
âک…و فوق ذلك لم يراعي ضميره المهني و هو يصيح (عايز أشوف الحكم المساعد) و المخرج يتصبب عرقا لأنه لا يملك سوي هذه اللقطة الباهتة التي نري فيها بمنظورنا أن أوكرا (السريع) لم يكن متسللا..
âک…يا عزيزي الخبير (تجاوزا).. إذا لم تجد الحكم المساعد في الصورة.. كيف ستفتي بأنه أخطأ و هو الذي يقف في موقع أفضل منك؟ ألا يدل لك ذلك بأن تلك الزاوية لن تمكنك بإطلاق رأيك جزافا علي الهواء مباشرة؟!!
نبضة أخيرة

رمتني بدائها و إنسلت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك - 
وداعاً كاريكا وبقية الرفاق

* مدرب المدعوم السابق طارق العشري وعقب هروبه إلى بلاده مصر ظهر على الفضائيات وكشف العديد من الأزمات التى إعترضت طريقه وفي مقدمتها التدخلات في عمله الفني
* الأخطر في حديث العشري كشفه لمخطط التخلص من قدامى اللاعبين في مقدمتهم سيف مساوي ونزار حامد ونصر الدين الشغيل ومحمد أحمد بشير بشة ومدثر كاريكا وعبد اللطيف بوي
* وكشف العشري عن التدخلات والأوامر الصادرة بعدم إشراك هؤلاء اللاعبين حتى موعد التسجيلات في مايو السابق وحديث العشري أحرج أصحاب القرار في المدعوم فتم تأجيل الخلاص في مساوي وبشة وكاريكا ورفاقهم حتى هدوء الأوضاع
* حضر بيلاتشي وواجه ذات الظروف واجهها العشري ولكن الروماني صمد بقوة في وجه التدخلات الفنية ونجح الروماني في تنفيذ رؤيته والدليل إشراكه عبد اللطيف بوي على حساب معاوية فداسي ومعروف أن بوي أكثر المغضوب عليهم من أنصار كردنة ومُصنف بأنه (من أولاد صلاح إدريس) وعانى من تُهمة اللعب بتراخٍ في المباريات التى تجمع المدعوم مع أهلي شندي ووصل التلميح مرحلة الإتهام الصريح بأن بوي يتعمد إرتكاب الأخطاء لهزيمة المدعوم
* الروماني لم ينفذ الأوامر وقاومها بعنف فأشرك بوي بحسب رؤيته الفنية ولكن أنصار كردنة لم ينفعلوا وأضمروا الغضب وحبسوه بين دواخلهم فكانت مراحل التخلص من بيلاتشي تتم في هدوء وعلى نار هادية وتم الإتصال بالبرازيلي ريكاردو لتولى مهمة تدريب المدعوم
* تسرب خبر مفاوضة ريكاردو فصمت أعل المدعوم وعقب علقة مريخ السلاطين الأخيرة تم التخلص من الروماني فوراً وتم إستغلال الخسارة أمام السلاطين سبباً لتطفيشه
* الآن ذهب الروماني وتم تعيين جهاز فني أجنبي بقيادة فوزي المرضي ويعاونه طارق أحمد آدم ويعتبر الثنائي من الشخصيات الهادئة والمسالمة وغير المناكفة وطباع الأسد والوزير تتماشى كثيراً مع رؤية أنصار كردنة وأصحاب القرار الحقيقي في ديار المدعوم
* ومما تقدم نود الوصول إلى أن ما إعترض عليه طارق العشري وبيلاتشي بشطب قدامى اللاعبين سيتم تمريره وإن غادر الأسد والوزير كابينة تدريب المدعوم
* لن يأتي مدرب أجنبي حتى يتم التخلص من (الرفاق) وبعدها سيتم التعاقد مع اي مدرب ـجنبي بعد تنفيذ المهمة
* إذاً .. نقول لقدامى اللاعبين بقيادة سيف مساوي ونزار حامد والشغيل وبشة وكاريكا وبوي عليكم البحث عن أندية جديدة منذ الآن كسباً للزمن
* في وجود جهاز فني وطني ما أسهل التخلص من قدامى المحاربين في المدعوم وما رفضه العشري وبيلاتشي سينفذه الوطنيون بكل سهولة ودون أن يشعروا
* هؤلاء الرفاق (مساكين) فبعد أن قدموا عصارة جهدهم وتجاربهم وسكبوا العرق لأجل رفعة المدعوم وهاهم أصحاب القرار يخططون للتخلص منهم كما يتخلصون من أحذيتهم ويقذفون بها بعيداً بعد القيام بدورها كاملاً
* بدلاً من تكريم كاريكا وإخوانه بواسطة أنصار كردنة يتم التخطيط لطردهم من كشوفات المدعوم دون إحترام وتقدير لتأريخهم الطويل
* لاعب مثل كاريكا توجه صوب مكاتب الإتحاد العام وجدد ولاءه للمدعوم دون الدخول في نقاش حول مستحقاته وكان جزاؤه أن قالوا : هو القال ليهو منو جدد عقدك ؟
* كاريكا يستاهل وهو يدعي الولاء من تلقاء نفسه ليكون جزاءه سخرية ووصل البعض أن قال أن كاريكا يخشى على نفسه من الشطب والدليل تجديده لعقده دون أن يطلب منه أحد
* كاريكا يعتبر قائد الفريق في ظل إبتعاد مساوي ولم يشفع له تأريخه الطويل وهاهو ينتظر شطبه في مايو المقبل
* لو كان الروماني موجوداً لما تم التخلص من قدامى المحاربين ولكن رحيله يعني بكل وضوح أن التخلص منهم مسألة زمن
* التخلص من بيلاتشي هو بداية التمهيد للتخلص من كاريكا ورفاقه الميامين .. ولذلك نكرر نصيحتنا لهم بالبحث عن نادٍ جديد حتى لا يضايقهم الوقت في التفاوض
* التفاوض المبكر منذ اليوم يوفر الزمن والتعب عليك يا كاريكا ورفاقك الكبار ولذلك التحرك مطلوب
* نعم كاريكا تقدمت به السن ولكن يمكن أن يجد فرصة في أندية الممتاز الصاعدة وإن كان لا يرغب فهناك أندية الأولى
* البحث المبكر عن أندية يعني حفظ الكرامة لأن الشطب واقع واقع ما دام كردنة ورفاقه موجودون
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* البطاقة الصفراء التى نالها جمال سالم في مباراة مريخ نيالا أمس الأول بطريقة سخيفة تكشف حجم الفوضى الضاربة وسط اللاعبين وتكشف إستهتارا اليوغندي وتماديه في عدم الإنضباط
* المريخ يعاني خللاً كبيراً فيما يتعلق بالإنضباط حيث لا توجد هيبة إدارية يضع لها اللاعبون أهمية وحساب ولذلك ستتواصل حالات الفوضى والتفلتات وعدم إحترامهم لحاجة الفريق الفنية لخدماتهم
* المريخ في حاجة كبيرة لخدمات جمال سالم في مقبل المباريات ولكنه يتعرض لنيل البطاقات بطريقة غريبة وكأنه يتعمد التصرف
* الكرة عبرت إلى خارج الملعب من قدم لاعب مريخ نيالا وأصبحت ضربة مرمى للمريخ وراعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن الحالة تستوجب وضع الكرة في حدود منطقة الست ياردات ولكن جمال سالم وبكل سخف وضع الكرة في نهاية منطقة ال18 ياردة
* وما يدعو للأسف والحسرة أكثر أن هذه الحالة كانت في آخر ثواني الزمن الضائع للمباراة أي في الدقيقة 93 بعد رفع الحكم لثلاث دقائق كزمن مستقطع
* من الواضح أن هذا اليوغندي لم يتعرض لأي عقوبة من القطاع الرياضي ولذلك يمارس مثل هذه الفوضى الغريبة
* قبل مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض رفض جمال سالم الحضور رغم إنتهاء مباراة منتخب بلاده ومكث قرابة الأسبوع بيوغندا
* لو تمت محاسبته بحسم وحزم وتم الخصم من راتبه لما تجرأ على إرتكاب مثل الأخطاء
* في مباراة المريخ ومريخ السلاطين بملعب النقعة في الدورة الأولى تعرض للطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء لأنه تلكأ في إستلام الكرة بيده وإنتظر حتى وصله مهاجم السلاطين وقتها مصعب العلمين ليعتدي على الأخير بدون كرة فتم طرده مباشرةً
* جمال سالم حارس موهوب ومتمكن ولكنه مستهتر والإستهتار في المريخ على قفا من يشيل ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يستهتر كما شاء
* أضبطوا اللاعبين يا سادة
* وداعا كاريكا .. وبقية الرفاق ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صديق 
 يعني عشان اسمو محمد (الفاتح)

أنا ما عارف ياسر القحطاني قرأ عمود الرشيد علي عمر والا (لا) لكن لو قرأه بسحب اعتذارو (لو) كان قد اعتذر.

المقال بتاع الهلال ألمح إلى (اختلاف) في وجهات (التواطؤ)، فلقد قال الكاتب أن المدرب هو من بادر في حين أن المدرب لا يمكن أن يبادر من تلقاء نفسه اللهم إلا أن يكون قد مر بذات الأمر من قبل، ولا أدري هل لأن اسمه محمد (الفاتح) لذلك اتهموه بالفتوح أو محاولة الفتح وإلا لكان (الفاتح) النقر أولى بهذا الاتهام وما عارف نقول عن الحكم (الفاتح) السموأل شنو.

محمد الفاتح كان مساعداً لمدرب نيل شندي إبان العلقة الثلاثية وهو مدرب مريخ الفاشر في علقة (النقعة) لذلك يعرف كيف يفوز إن لم يجد من يوقف الفوز أو هكذا عرفنا من الحال البطال الذي يمر به الهلال بالمختصر كده يعني هذا الكلام أن أي فريق يمكن أن يهزم الهلال إلا اذا أبى مدربه أو أبى حكم المباراة.

على كل نتمنى من المدرب محمد الفاتح حجازي أن يحجز نسخة من صحيفة الأسياد قادماً لأن ناشرها ورئيس تحريرها قد ألمح أنه سينشر الكثير والمثير ولا أخاف من شئ إلا من تأكيد حديث القحطاني ونحن نحاول أن نلجم ذلك الفتى السعودي الذي رمى الهلال السوداني بمحاولات لي الدوري إليه بطرق غير شرعية مثل تهريب البشر بالمراكب إلى أوروبا مثلاً والا نفهم شنو.

في حديث ذي صلة تحدث (عراب) العراب عن كعوجة بشة ونادى بإراحته مع كبار السن في الهلال وهي خطوة لأجل الاستغناء عنهم قريباً أسوة بما كان مع هيثم مصطفى ومعز ومهند وعمر بخيت لما قالوا (لا) في وجه من قالوا نعم.

إن الأوضاع عند (المتصدر) تكاد تكون أسوأ منها عند (مهدد) بالهبوط وهذا مايجعل حواجب الدهشة تترفع إلى جلحات عدم المنطق!!

هل يفقد المريخ اللقب؟

أصبح قريباً للمستحيل أن ينال المريخ الدوري هذا الموسم مما يجعله سيفقد اللقب الذي ناله الموسم الماضي بانسحاب الهلال من الدوري والكأس في معركة غير معترك خاضها الكاردينال ليظهر الكسكتة فقط أو ليتأكد (مديروه) أن ريموتهم فل، المريخ سيفقد لقبه وهذا هو الخبر.

أوكرا.. باب

نعم، اللاعب الغاني اوغستين اوكراه موهبة استثنائية مافي ذلك شك وأنه ليحتاج إلى دفاع ووسط يجدان المدافعة، فهو بطبعه المهاري لا يحب المدافعة أسوةً بلاعبين كثر من أصحاب المواهب الباذخة، أوكراه يستحق أن يمدد له في المريخ لأعوام مع دراسة نفسياته، فهو موهبة مهما تحدثنا عنها لن نمس أنه من طينة الكبار في اللعبة.

الاستقبال الفي البال

الاستقبال الذي وجده المريخ في نيالا (مدلل) يدلل على عظمة هذا الكيان الذي أخرجوه من ضيق المسالمة إلى رحاب الوطن الكبير ببُعد نظر قل النظير.

مدرب المريخ اندهش لهذا الاستقبال كما اندهش غارزيتو لحشد يوم عزام، إنه مريخ الأغلبية يا هؤلاء.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحاج 

رحيق رياضي
خرف بيلاتشي
عقب إقالته من تدريب الهلال السوداني ذكر مصطفى يونس عبارة شهيرة رداً على قرار الإستغناء عنه عندما صرّح بأنه صنع من (الفسيخ شربات) في إشارة واضحة منه لتطوّر اداء ونتائج الفرقة الزرقاء في عهده والتي وجدها في أسوأ حالاتها ونهض بها إلى القمة.
المرّة دي الفسيخ ما ياهو فعنصر التدريب من الصعب جداً أن يحقق أية نجاحات ملحوظة في غضون أشهر قليلة أو أسابيع وحتى بصمته الفنية واستراتيجيته من المستحيل جداً أن يتم تطبيقها في وقت وجيز وإلا لما كانت مدة سريان عقود الاجهزة الفنية تمتد من العام وإلى الثلاثة كأبسط مثال.
قبل أيام كتبت تساؤلاً (هل يصنع المدرّب الفريق أم العكس) وقلت بالحرف مالم يمتلك الجهاز الفني (المقتدر) العناصر القادرة على تحقيق طموحاته وتطبيق تكتيكاته فلن ينجز ما تحلم به إدارات الأندية حتى وإن كان أفضل مدرب بالعالم.
كرة القدم في السودان تدار بعقليات إدارية (ضعيفة) لا علاقة لها بأسس قيادة الأندية الكروية فهى تعتمد فقط على (رأسماليتها) في جذب شعبيتها وإستمالة (الإعلام الموالي) الذي لا يرى أية إخفاقات أو سلبيات وإنما يظل يهتف ويهلل ويكبّر ويطبّل لأي قرار مهما كان خطأه.
عندما تعاقد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال مع الروماني (ايلي بيلاتشي) وصفه بالمدرّب الكبير والمقتدر قارناً حجته بلقب بيلاتشي الذي إشتهر به في دول الخليج أكثر من افريقيا وهو (صائد البطولات).
وبعد أن سقط على يد مريخ الفاشر نعته (بالمخرّف) ولا ندري هل أصيب الروماني (بالخرف) عندما وطأت قدماه الجوهرة الزرقاء فقط؟
قرار التعاقد مع بيلاتشي في المقام الأول كان خاطئاً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى رغم تطبيلات إعلام الكاردينال الموالي لأن بيلاتشي (هرِم) فعلياً منذ العام (2004) عندما حقق آخر ألقابه كمدير فني مع نادي (الأهلي الإماراتي) بعد أن توج بكأس رئيس الدولة عقب فوزه على الشباب (2-1).
صائد البطولات المزعوم لم يحقق أية بطولة مع (ستة أندية قادها قبل الهلال) وهى على التوالي (الأهلي الإماراتي 2005) (العربي القطري 2006) (الشباب الإماراتي 2007) (كاظمة الكويتي 2009) (الرجاء المغربي 2012) (النهضة السعودي 2013).
لو قرأ القائمون على أمر التعاقد مع بيلاتشي سيرته جيّداً قبل قدومه سيعلمون تماماً أنه في مرحلة (الخرف التدريبي فعلاً) ولن يقدّم الجديد والدليل فتراته التدريبيبة بالأندية المذكورة.
فبإستثناء الأهلي الإماراتي مكث بيلاتشي مع العربي القطري (شهر واحد فقط)، ومع الشباب الإماراتي (خمسة أشهر)، ومع كاظمة الكويتي (تسعة أشهر)، والرجاء المغربي (شهرين)، والنهضة السعودي (ثلاثة أشهر).
بالتأكيد أن الإعلام الهلالي لم يقدّم تلك التفاصيل الدقيقة لرئيسه قبل التعاقد مع بيلاتشي لأن من يقرأ سيرته الذاتية من (2004) وحتى (2015) لن يقدم اطلاقاً على الإقتراب منه بعد أن تدنت مؤشرات بورصته في سوق الخليج فهرع لرفعها بافريقيا.
نجاحات بيلاتشي التي منحته لقب (صائد البطولات) كانت خلال فترة التسعينيات بعد أن ظل يحقق بطولة كل عام مع أي نادي يقوده فنياً خلال الفترة من (1991) وحتى (2004) بإستثناء فترتيه مع فريقه الذي ظهر به (جامعة كرايوفا) خلال موسمي (99) و (2001).
في استوديو قنوات البي ان سبورت الرياضية المخصص لمواجهة الدوري الإنجليزي بين مانشستر يونايتد وليستر سيتي تطرّق المحللون لأمر في غاية الأهمية وهو ضرورة (تطوّر) المدرّب مهما كان اسمه ضاربين المثل بجوارديولا ورانييري (كمتطورين) ومورينهو كمدرّب يكرر نفس نهجه السابق في الفرق التي قادها.
وبيلاتشي من نوعية المدربين الكسالى الذين ناموا على إنجازات سابقة ولم يحققوا التطوّر المنشود لأن الروماني عندما طرق بدايات التدريب كان طموحاً وحقق إنجازات كبيرة وعندما وصل مرحلة النضج والتطوّر والخبرة نام على الخط فالتقطه الكاردينال قبل أن يلقي به بعد أشهر قليلة جداً من تعيينه.
حاجة أخيرة كده:: هذه هى عقلياتنا الإدارية فلا تبتئس عزيزي القارئ.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*حسن محجوب 

أوف سايد

رحلة الدفاع عن الشعار


جماهير المريخ هذه الايام سعيدة جدا باï»·ï؛ںï»®ï؛چï؛€ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¤ï»´ï»„ï؛” ï؛‘ï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ والانتصار الاخير الذى حققه على مريخ نيالا فى مبارة كان المريخ احوج مايكون لنقطها
تبقت لنا ثلاث مباريات يسعى المريخ لكسب جميع نقاطها رغم انه يكفيه فقط انتصار واحد وتعادل ليصل الى الرقم 75 هو رقم كافى لتمثيل المريخ فى البطولة الافريقية الكبرى
ويقينى بان المريخ عشية الجمعة المقبلة قادر على انتزع النصر من فرقة اهلى مدنى العنيدة والعودة للخرطوم بثلاث نقاط مثلما فعل فى نيالا وقبلها فى كوستى والفاشر وايضا قادر على التفوق على اهلى شندى والزبون والذى نتعتبر ان الانتصار عليه مسالة وقت فقط
قبل عدة سنوات خلت كانت مباريات القمة تشكل هاجسا كبيرا عند الصفوة بسبب الانتصارات الزرقاء المتتالية في بطولة الممتازولكن المريخ عاد بقوة خلال الثلاثه سنوات الماضية لولا مساعدة اصحاب الياقات السوداء فى المبارة الاخيرة 
وخلال الثلاثة  اعوام  الأخيرة انتهى الهاجس وتبدلت الآية وأصبح الزعيم مرعبا ومخيفا يرعب منافسيه وفي مقدمتهم نادي الحكام…. خلال السنوات الثلاثة كفة الزعيم هي الراجحة بتفوق كبير والمسيرة لا تزال ماضية بذات القوة والجهود تضاعفت لتحافظ على ميزان القوة لصالح الفرقة الحمراء.
لسنا في وضع يجعلنا نخشى منافسا كل الوقائع تقول  ان  الخصم اللدود أقل عدة وعتادا من الزعيم  والمريخ لا يخشاه ولا يهابه ولكننا يجب أن نحترمه كما تفرض القاعدة الذهبية في المستديرة وتجعل من احترام المنافس أيا كان قدره وحجمه بوابة التغلب عليه.
لا نخشى فى المباريات المتبقية  إلا المفاجآت وسوء الحظ والعوارض أو خمول واستهتار بعض اللاعبين وغياب التركيز في تعاملهم مع ظروف المباراة.
المسألة لا تتعلق إطلاقا بالثقة الزائدة ولا تصل مرحلة الغرور ولكننا نتحدث عن واقع ووقائع ومعطيات يقر الخصوم بحقيقتها وتظهر في هواجسهم وقلقهم واستفزازاتهم
بين واقع الزعيم وحال الزبون  وحساباته تتضح الصورة تماما ويتضح السبيل الذي يمكنه أن يسهل مهمة النجوم الحمر ويقودهم لتحقيق طموحات جماهيرهم بجدارة.
تبقت لنا ثلاث مباريات إن أشعلوا الملعب حماسا وإصرارا وحركة ونشاطاً وتحركوا في كل المساحات إن لعبوا بشجاعة وروح قتالية عالية وركزوا فقط على الكرة وكيفية وضعها داخل الشباك لتعلن عن ميلاد الأهداف الجميلة والقاتلة.
إن لم يهنوا وتعاملوا مع التحدي بروح الفريق الواحد تجانسا وتلاحما وتكاتفا عنوانه الجسارة ومطاردة النصر حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة.
وإن لم يتهاونوا ويحرص كل لاعب في الزعيم على إظهار قدراته كاملة ويتغلب على أي ظروف تمنعه من التألق ومواصلة المستوى الذي يليق بهم أفرادا وجماعات.
إن لم يهن نجوم المريخ ولم يتهاونوا فأنهم سيقدمون ما يقنع وما يسعد جماهيرهم وينتزع منهم هتافات التشجيع  لماذا يهين نجوم المريخ أو يتهاونوا وهم يطلعون على التحدي والاستفزازات التي قللت من شأن ناديهم وشأنهم طوال الأيام الماضية.
أليس هذا الاستفزاز والتحدي والتهريج الذي بلغ مرحلة الإساءة يستحق الرد ويشعل النار في نفس كل من يحظى اليوم بفرصة الدفاع عن الشعار.
ما حدث لا يحتاج لأكثر من التركيز وتفادي الأخطاء والإجادة والحرص على تفجير الطاقات كاملة والتربص بأي محاولات لزيادة مساحات الإسفاف.
أنتم أيها النجوم الحمر لا تدافعون عن إنجاز ترنو له وحوافز كبيرة تنتظركم بل تدافعون عن هذا الشعار العظيم وزمنه الجميل واستقراره.
وتدافعون عن تطاول واستخفاف بكيانكم وجماهيركم فكونوا رجالا أشداء وأبطالا أقوياء لتفوتوا الفرصة على الحاقدين والشمات.
ثلاث مباريات قدموا فيها جهدكم وقاتلوا من أجل شعاركم والتوفيق من عند الله.
 تحد كبير في انتظار  جماهير الصفوة الوفية فى مدنى والخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
خرف بيلاتشي

     عقب إقالته من تدريب الهلال السوداني ذكر مصطفى يونس عبارة شهيرة رداً على  قرار الإستغناء عنه عندما صرّح بأنه صنع من (الفسيخ شربات) في إشارة واضحة  منه لتطوّر اداء ونتائج الفرقة الزرقاء في عهده والتي وجدها في أسوأ  حالاتها ونهض بها إلى القمة.
    المرّة دي الفسيخ ما ياهو فعنصر  التدريب من الصعب جداً أن يحقق أية نجاحات ملحوظة في غضون أشهر قليلة أو  أسابيع وحتى بصمته الفنية واستراتيجيته من المستحيل جداً أن يتم تطبيقها في  وقت وجيز وإلا لما كانت مدة سريان عقود الاجهزة الفنية تمتد من العام وإلى  الثلاثة كأبسط مثال.
    قبل أيام كتبت تساؤلاً (هل يصنع المدرّب  الفريق أم العكس) وقلت بالحرف مالم يمتلك الجهاز الفني (المقتدر) العناصر  القادرة على تحقيق طموحاته وتطبيق تكتيكاته فلن ينجز ما تحلم به إدارات  الأندية حتى وإن كان أفضل مدرب بالعالم.
    كرة القدم في السودان تدار  بعقليات إدارية (ضعيفة) لا علاقة لها بأسس قيادة الأندية الكروية فهى تعتمد  فقط على (رأسماليتها) في جذب شعبيتها وإستمالة (الإعلام الموالي) الذي لا  يرى أية إخفاقات أو سلبيات وإنما يظل يهتف ويهلل ويكبّر ويطبّل لأي قرار  مهما كان خطأه.
    عندما تعاقد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال مع الروماني  (ايلي بيلاتشي) وصفه بالمدرّب الكبير والمقتدر قارناً حجته بلقب بيلاتشي  الذي إشتهر به في دول الخليج أكثر من افريقيا وهو (صائد البطولات).
    وبعد أن سقط على يد مريخ الفاشر نعته (بالمخرّف) ولا ندري هل أصيب الروماني (بالخرف) عندما وطأت قدماه الجوهرة الزرقاء فقط؟
     قرار التعاقد مع بيلاتشي في المقام الأول كان خاطئاً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة  من معنى رغم تطبيلات إعلام الكاردينال الموالي لأن بيلاتشي (هرِم) فعلياً  منذ العام (2004) عندما حقق آخر ألقابه كمدير فني مع نادي (الأهلي  الإماراتي) بعد أن توج بكأس رئيس الدولة عقب فوزه على الشباب (2-1).
     صائد البطولات المزعوم لم يحقق أية بطولة مع (ستة أندية قادها قبل الهلال)  وهى على التوالي (الأهلي الإماراتي 2005) (العربي القطري 2006) (الشباب  الإماراتي 2007) (كاظمة الكويتي 2009) (الرجاء المغربي 2012) (النهضة  السعودي 2013).
    لو قرأ القائمون على أمر التعاقد مع بيلاتشي سيرته  جيّداً قبل قدومه سيعلمون تماماً أنه في مرحلة (الخرف التدريبي فعلاً) ولن  يقدّم الجديد والدليل فتراته التدريبيبة بالأندية المذكورة.
     فبإستثناء الأهلي الإماراتي مكث بيلاتشي مع العربي القطري (شهر واحد فقط)،  ومع الشباب الإماراتي (خمسة أشهر)، ومع كاظمة الكويتي (تسعة أشهر)، والرجاء  المغربي (شهرين)، والنهضة السعودي (ثلاثة أشهر).
    بالتأكيد أن  الإعلام الهلالي لم يقدّم تلك التفاصيل الدقيقة لرئيسه قبل التعاقد مع  بيلاتشي لأن من يقرأ سيرته الذاتية من (2004) وحتى (2015) لن يقدم اطلاقاً  على الإقتراب منه بعد أن تدنت مؤشرات بورصته في سوق الخليج فهرع لرفعها  بافريقيا.
    نجاحات بيلاتشي التي منحته لقب (صائد البطولات) كانت خلال  فترة التسعينيات بعد أن ظل يحقق بطولة كل عام مع أي نادي يقوده فنياً خلال  الفترة من (1991) وحتى (2004) بإستثناء فترتيه مع فريقه الذي ظهر به  (جامعة كرايوفا) خلال موسمي (99) و (2001).
    في استوديو قنوات البي  ان سبورت الرياضية المخصص لمواجهة الدوري الإنجليزي بين مانشستر يونايتد  وليستر سيتي تطرّق المحللون لأمر في غاية الأهمية وهو ضرورة (تطوّر)  المدرّب مهما كان اسمه ضاربين المثل بجوارديولا ورانييري (كمتطورين)  ومورينهو كمدرّب يكرر نفس نهجه السابق في الفرق التي قادها.
     وبيلاتشي من نوعية المدربين الكسالى الذين ناموا على إنجازات سابقة ولم  يحققوا التطوّر المنشود لأن الروماني عندما طرق بدايات التدريب كان طموحاً  وحقق إنجازات كبيرة وعندما وصل مرحلة النضج والتطوّر والخبرة نام على الخط  فالتقطه الكاردينال قبل أن يلقي به بعد أشهر قليلة جداً من تعيينه.
    حاجة أخيرة كده:: هذه هى عقلياتنا الإدارية فلا تبتئس عزيزي القارئ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوف سايد,
حسن محجوب
رحلة الدفاع عن الشعار



    جماهير المريخ هذه الايام سعيدة جدا باﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀﺍﻟﻤﺤﻴﻄﺔ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ  ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ والانتصار الاخير الذى حققه على مريخ نيالا فى مبارة كان المريخ  احوج مايكون لنقطها
    تبقت لنا ثلاث مباريات يسعى المريخ لكسب جميع  نقاطها رغم انه يكفيه فقط انتصار واحد وتعادل ليصل الى الرقم 75 هو رقم  كافى لتمثيل المريخ فى البطولة الافريقية الكبرى

    ويقينى بان  المريخ عشية الجمعة المقبلة قادر على انتزع النصر من فرقة اهلى مدنى  العنيدة والعودة للخرطوم بثلاث نقاط مثلما فعل فى نيالا وقبلها فى كوستى  والفاشر وايضا قادر على التفوق على اهلى شندى والزبون والذى نتعتبر ان  الانتصار عليه مسالة وقت فقط

    قبل عدة سنوات خلت كانت مباريات  القمة تشكل هاجسا كبيرا عند الصفوة بسبب الانتصارات الزرقاء المتتالية في  بطولة الممتازولكن المريخ عاد بقوة خلال الثلاثه سنوات الماضية لولا مساعدة  اصحاب الياقات السوداء فى المبارة الاخيرة
    وخلال الثلاثة  اعوام   الأخيرة انتهى الهاجس وتبدلت الآية وأصبح الزعيم مرعبا ومخيفا يرعب منافسيه  وفي مقدمتهم نادي الحكام…. خلال السنوات الثلاثة كفة الزعيم هي الراجحة  بتفوق كبير والمسيرة لا تزال ماضية بذات القوة والجهود تضاعفت لتحافظ على  ميزان القوة لصالح الفرقة الحمراء.
    لسنا في وضع يجعلنا نخشى منافسا  كل الوقائع تقول  ان  الخصم اللدود أقل عدة وعتادا من الزعيم  والمريخ لا  يخشاه ولا يهابه ولكننا يجب أن نحترمه كما تفرض القاعدة الذهبية في  المستديرة وتجعل من احترام المنافس أيا كان قدره وحجمه بوابة التغلب عليه.
    لا نخشى فى المباريات المتبقية  إلا المفاجآت وسوء الحظ والعوارض أو  خمول واستهتار بعض اللاعبين وغياب التركيز في تعاملهم مع ظروف المباراة.
    المسألة لا تتعلق إطلاقا بالثقة الزائدة ولا تصل مرحلة الغرور ولكننا  نتحدث عن واقع ووقائع ومعطيات يقر الخصوم بحقيقتها وتظهر في هواجسهم وقلقهم  واستفزازاتهم
    بين واقع الزعيم وحال الزبون  وحساباته تتضح الصورة  تماما ويتضح السبيل الذي يمكنه أن يسهل مهمة النجوم الحمر ويقودهم لتحقيق  طموحات جماهيرهم بجدارة.
    تبقت لنا ثلاث مباريات إن أشعلوا الملعب  حماسا وإصرارا وحركة ونشاطاً وتحركوا في كل المساحات إن لعبوا بشجاعة وروح  قتالية عالية وركزوا فقط على الكرة وكيفية وضعها داخل الشباك لتعلن عن  ميلاد الأهداف الجميلة والقاتلة.
    إن لم يهنوا وتعاملوا مع التحدي بروح الفريق الواحد تجانسا وتلاحما وتكاتفا عنوانه الجسارة ومطاردة النصر حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة.
    وإن لم يتهاونوا ويحرص كل لاعب في الزعيم على إظهار قدراته كاملة  ويتغلب على أي ظروف تمنعه من التألق ومواصلة المستوى الذي يليق بهم أفرادا  وجماعات.
    إن لم يهن نجوم المريخ ولم يتهاونوا فأنهم سيقدمون ما يقنع  وما يسعد جماهيرهم وينتزع منهم هتافات التشجيع  لماذا يهين نجوم المريخ أو  يتهاونوا وهم يطلعون على التحدي والاستفزازات التي قللت من شأن ناديهم  وشأنهم طوال الأيام الماضية.
    أليس هذا الاستفزاز والتحدي والتهريج  الذي بلغ مرحلة الإساءة يستحق الرد ويشعل النار في نفس كل من يحظى اليوم  بفرصة الدفاع عن الشعار.
    ما حدث لا يحتاج لأكثر من التركيز وتفادي  الأخطاء والإجادة والحرص على تفجير الطاقات كاملة والتربص بأي محاولات  لزيادة مساحات الإسفاف.
    أنتم أيها النجوم الحمر لا تدافعون عن إنجاز  ترنو له وحوافز كبيرة تنتظركم بل تدافعون عن هذا الشعار العظيم وزمنه  الجميل واستقراره.
    وتدافعون عن تطاول واستخفاف بكيانكم وجماهيركم فكونوا رجالا أشداء وأبطالا أقوياء لتفوتوا الفرصة على الحاقدين والشمات.
    ثلاث مباريات قدموا فيها جهدكم وقاتلوا من أجل شعاركم والتوفيق من عند الله.
     تحد كبير في انتظار  جماهير الصفوة الوفية فى مدنى والخرطوم 

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
في كل مباراة إشراقة

    وحتى لو كان الأداء في غير طموحات (المافي زيهم) فإن هناك إشراقات مطمئنة أولها النقاط، لقد تأكد بالثبوت أن للمريخ جمهور (مافي زيو) وفي كل ولايات السودان وأن هذا الفريق عنده الغالبية الجماهيرية الكثيفة في وطن الدرر وتأكد أنه مريخ كله درر.
    ولايات غرب السودان، دارفور الكبرى وكردفان الغرة، كلها كانت في استقباله ليؤدي مباراة محلية ودونكم استقبال السودان كله عند العودة بكأس مانديلا من نيجيريا، وكما شارك منتخبنا الوطني في ثبات ثورة مايو (لك الرحمة والمغفرة يا نميري) شارك المريخ في نجاح ثورة الإنقاذ (حفظك الله الأخ البشير) وأعضاء حكومته.
    حطّم الجمهور الذي استقبل المريخ وهو يصل لنيالا كل الأرقام السابقة من ناحية الكثافة العددية ليتأكد بذلك أن المواطن في نيالا بل في كل ولايات الغرب أن السودان بلد آمن مطمئن يتحرك فيه المواطن كيفما شاء باذن الله الا من أبى.وتأكد بالفعل أن الصهاينة هم الذين يفتعلون المشاكل بواسطة أذنابهم المتمردين وينسبون ذلك للحكومة،؟ يعني شغالين (يشرّك ويحاحي) أو يطمس ويحش) (أو موية تحت تبن) (أو يقتل القتيل ويمشي في جنازته) وكلها اكتشفت للحكومة التي ردعت المتفلتين وكيدهم في نحرهم الحوار الذي استوى عوده وأصبح يعجب المواطن.

المهم النقاط

    انتقد الزملاء أداء المريخ أمام هلال كادوقلي رغم أن النتيجة كانت لصالح المريخ وأنا لم أكن من ضمنهم لأنهم في نقدهم لم يشيروا إلى أداء هلال الجبال الذي لم يلعب كما لعب أمام المريخ من ضغط وقوة على حامل الكرة المريخي وجاء أداء المريخ أمام مريخ نيالا كما المطلوب والذي حوصر بهالة إعلامية كبيرة من البعض، هؤلاء الذين كانت معظم كتاباتهم في الإدارة ونقد ليس في محله وغمز ولمز وألغاز ومدح أشخاص على حساب آخرين وكأنهم يقولون لجمهور المريخ نحنا برانا العارفين (البير وغتايتها).
    عيب والله والمريخ مقبل على مباراة مهمة ومن ينتمي إليه يسبط القائمين على الأمر ويصف أحدهم بالديكتاتوري وغيرها من الاوصاف.
    يا أيها الناقد، (دق صدرك) وأصرف على المريخ مالياً وعندها لن نقول لك أنت دكتاتور بل سنحترمك وأنا وأولادي أولهم، أيها المشخصون للأمور، المريخ اليوم في حاجة إلى كل من يعشقه والصبر على ما يحدث من أخطاء إدارية وفنية مهم مادام الحصد مستمر للنقاط.

الخطر مازال مستمر حسابياً

    لكنه في قبضة مدير فني عارف ماله وماعليه وعنده مجموعة لاعبين هم لها وأكثر منها وقطاع رياضي متابع بقيادة نائب رئيس النادي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والفرق المزاحمة للمريخ بالترتيب أهلي شندي 64 نقطة وهلال الأبيض 66 نقطة والخرطوم الوطني 60 نقطة ومريخ السودان له 71 نقطة وتبقت للفريق ثلاث مباريات ولأهلي شندي أربع ومثلها للخرطوم الوطني ومباراتان لهلال الأبيض، ولو كسب المريخ مباراته مع سيد الأتيام يكون قد ضمن أحد المقاعد الأربعة الخاصة بالتمثيل الخارجي ولو كسب أهلي مدني وتعادل مع أهلي شندي فإن المركز الثاني من نصيبه وأنا لم اتعرض للقاء المريخ مع هلال امدرمان لأنني أعرف نوايا الحكام المبيتة السيئة عن مريخ السودان.

احصائية يعرفها بيكهام

    نحن نكتب للقارئ الذي يعرف من يكتب له ومن يضحك عليه لكن بيكهام الكرة السودانية المعلم فاروق جبرة عنده احصائية بالكامل لموقف المريخ خارج الميدان والمطلوب شنو داخل الميدان.
    حجاً مبروراً ابن أختي د. كرم الله حامد خلف الله وكيل وزارة الثقافة وابن أخي المهندس هيثم عبد الغفار.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: جبرة يعاني فى أصعب مواسم المريخ ::
:: المريخ_السوداني | تحليلات ::



ربما تكون الظروف التى يمر بها المريخ حالياً هي الاصعب على مر تاريخيه القريب حيث لم نتابع الاحمر قريباً وهو يعاني لهذه الدرجة.

معاناة الزعيم بدأت منذ فترة الاعداد الرئيسية التى لم تشهد اكتمال عدد لاعبي الفريق الى فى الاسبوع الاخير من الاعداد مما ادى الى نتائج (حتمية) و هي كثرة الاصابات التى تعرض لها النجوم حيث عانى كل من
_ رمضان عجب.
_ سلمون جايسون.
_ راجي عبدالعاطي (مصاب حتى الان).
_ ألوك اكينج (اصابات متفاوته).
_ حماد بكري (اصابة لفترة طويلة).
_ محمد الرشيد ( اصابات متفاوتة).
_ جمال سالم (غاب لاسابيع).
_ المعز محجوب ( غاب لاسابيع).
_ عنكبه.
_ ابراهيم جعفر .
ثم جاءت طامة الايقافات التى ابعدت كل:
_ علي جعفر .
_ بكري المدينة.
_ علاء الدين يوسف .
_ امير كمال .

كل هذه الغيابات تسببت فى تراجع مخيف و لكنه متوقع لمستوى الفرقة الحمراء فى الموسم الماضي فخرج مبكراً من البطولتين الافريقيتين و فقد الكثير من النقاط ابعدت عن صدارة الممتاز .

جبرة حاليا كمن سبقوه يعاني و يحاول لايجاد طريقة مثلى تكفي ناديه شرور فقدان مزيد من النقاط و يمكن اعتباره ناجحاً حتى الان فى مسعاه.

لكل ما سبق ننوه الى ضرورة إلتفاف الجماهير حول النادي خلال ثلاث مباريات فى الدوري الممتاز تبدا يوم الجمعه بمواجهة الاهلى مدني ثم تليها مقابله اهلي شندي ثم الهلال. و تليها مباراتان فى كأس السودان، حتى نتمكن من تحقيق مبتغانا بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يؤدي تدريبه صباحاً استعدادا للأهلي 

ادى الاحمر تدريب صباح اليوم استعداداً للمواجهة الهامة التى ستجمعه باهلى مدني عصر الجمعة القادم بإذن الله بمدني و التى سيغادر لها الفريق صباح الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال ::
تكريم بطل (مدني قيت)..

*  مجرد خضوع السموأل محمد الفاتح لاختبارات نيل الشارة الدولية يفضح لجنة  التحكيم المركزية ويؤكد عدم صدق قادتها الذين ظلوا يتحدثون عن صدور قرار  إيقاف السموأل على خلفية الأخطاء التي ارتكبها فيما جرت تسميته بفضيحة  (مدني قيت).
* كيف لحكم موقوف بسبب سوء الأداء أن يخضع لاختبارات الشارة الدولية ؟.
*  إن افترضنا أن السموأل نجح في اختبارات اللياقة البدنية، فهل كان من  الممكن أن نشاهده في البطولات الإفريقية رغم ما ارتكبه في مباراة الأهلي  مدني والهلال من أخطاء وصلت درجة أن كثيرين أطلقوا عليها (فضيحة) ؟.
* هل لجنة التحكيم المركزية (مبسوطة) من السموأل إلى درجة أن تقوم بترشيحه لنيل الشارة الدولية ؟.
*  ليست لدينا أي مشكلة شخصية مع السموأل أو خلافه من الحكام، ولكن لدينا  اعتراض واضح على مجرد التفكير في محاولة تأهيله لنيل الشارة الدولية وتمثيل  السودان في المحافل الدولية المختلفة.
* كتبت قبل يومين إن السر محمد  علي رئيس لجنة التحكيم المركزية في ذلة لسان عابرة، أكد عدم صدور أي قرار  بإيقاف السموأل محمد الفاتح مع التشديد على تأجيل ظهور الأخير في المباريات  إلى حين.
* عدم إيقاف السموأل يؤكد أن تصريحات سكرتير وأمين خزينة لجنة  التحكيم المركزية كانت للاستهلاك فقط وأن السموأل موجود يرزق ضمن قائمة  الحكام القوميين ولن نتفاجأ إذا ما ظهر اليوم في مباراة الأهلي عطبرة  ومضيفه الهلال.
* ما يحدث يجعلنا نشكك أيضاً في الأحاديث التي ملأ بها  صلاح والنجومي الأرض ضجيجاً عن أن لجنة التحكيم المركزية تعاقب الحكام  الذين يرتكبون أخطاء مؤثرة في المباريات بالإيقاف وأنها لا تعلن تلك  القرارات خوفاً على الحالة النفسية للحكام.
* في اعتقادي الشخصي أن عدم  إيقاف السموأل محمد الفاتح يعتبر مكافأة علنية من جانب لجنة التحكيم  المركزية لحكم اتفق الجميع على أنه افتقد الحيادية في إدارة مباراة الأهلي  مدني وضيفه الهلال، وكان من المفترض أن تصدر بحقه أقسى العقوبات.
*  تحدثنا مئات المرات عن أن لجنة التحكيم الحالية وما يدور فيها بحاجة إلى  وقفات عديدة وليست وقفة واحدة، وفي كل يوم نتأكد من أننا على حق وأنه بات  من العيب أن تستمر اللجنة بشكلها الحالي في إدارة شؤون حكام كرة القدم  السودانية.
* الغضب الكبير الذي يسود الأندية على الاتحاد الحالي يعتبر  الحكام والأخطاء التي يرتكبونها من الأسباب الرئيسية له، ورغم ذلك لا يحرك  معتصم جعفر ورفاقه ساكناً في اتجاه إصلاح (الحال المعوج) وسوف يواصلون  الفرجة حتى يغادروا كراسي الاتحاد.
* التحكيم السوداني ليس بخير، وبات  في حاجة حقيقية لـ(منقذ) يعبر به إلى بر الأمان، وإن كان السودان يفتقد  للقيادات التي يمكن أن تدير هذا الجهاز الحساس ولا يوجد به سوى ناس (صلاح  والنجومي) فلا بأس أن تتم الاستعانة بخبراء من الخارج كما فعلت عدد من  الدول العربية التي لم (تخجل) عندما أرادت أن تتطور وعملت على استجلاب  خبراء تحكيم على أعلى مستوى من دول مجاورة وصديقة وضعوا خارطة الطريق التي  أنتجت من بعد أفضل الحكام.
* كما نشير إلى أن الاستعانة بالحكام الأجانب  في مباريات الدوري ليست منقصة كما يعتبرها صلاح ورهطه ومن الممكن أن تكون  وسيلة مثالية للتطور بالنسبة للحكام المحليين.
* في ختام هذا الجزء من  المقال لا بد لنا من تذكير القائمين على الأمر في نادي المريخ بأنهم أصدروا  بياناً من قبل طالبوا من خلاله بحكام أجانب في كل مباريات أندية القمة  بالدوري الممتاز، وطالما أن هذا الشرط لم يتحقق، فأعتقد أنه من المهم جداً  الاهتمام بمسألة ظهور طاقم تحكيم أجنبي في مباريات القمة نفسها.
توضيحات..
*  حقيقة الشكل الذي ظهر عليه ملعب نيالا يجعلنا نعيد طرح المقترح الذي دفعنا  به نهاية النسخة الماضية من الدوري الممتاز والقاضي بضرورة تكوين لجنة  لمعاينة وإجازة ملاعب المدن التي تستضيف مواجهات المنافسة قبل بداية النسخة  الجديدة.
* للأسف الشديد بعض الأندية أصبحت تتعامل مع سوء الأرضية  وكأنه نقطة قوة تعمل على تسخيرها من أجل مصلحتها، وتتجاهل الضغط على حكومات  ولاياتها من أجل إجراء الصيانة اللازمة أو التغيير الكامل للأرضيات في بعض  الأحوال.
* وضع بند (إجازة الملاعب) ضمن لائحة الدوري الممتاز مع إجراء  تغيير جذري على لجنة الحكام الحالية من الممكن أن يضيف الكثير على مستوى  منافسة الدوري الممتاز التي نرى أنها تطورت كثيراً على المستوى الفني  وبالمقابل تأخرت كثيراً في نواح أخرى.
* وصول الدوري الممتاز إلى أعلى درجات التطور يتطلب فرض العدالة وتهيئة الأرضية.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*حي العرب يكتسح النهضة ربك بثلاثية   
  اليوم 09:40 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حقق حي العرب بورتسودان فوزا كاسحا على النهضة ربك بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل  في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم في بطولة  الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل  للدوري الممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ(9)  نقاط و تجمدت النهضة في 4نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انتهت بهدف للرومان..احداثا مؤسفة في مباراة الاتحاد و الدفاع الدمازين  
  اليوم 06:46 PM
 كفرووتر / خاص/ شهدت مباراة الاتحاد مدني و الدفاع الدمازين التي  كسبها الرومان بهدف ..شهدت احداث مؤسفة باعتداء على حكم المباراة الذي خرج  تحت حماية الشرطة لتوواصل الاعتداءات على حكام الدوري الممتاز و التأهيلي  بصورة محزنة و مؤسفة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حقق المريخ كوستي فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على المريخ الفاشر بهدف دون رد في  المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم باستاد كوستي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع  الــــــــ(32) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ كوستي  بنقاطه لـــــــــــ(26) نقة متفوقا على الهلال الفاشر و الامير و النسور و  و فيما تجمد المريخ الفاشر في نقاطه الـــــــ(39)
                        	*

----------

